# Mata a su ex de 33 años y al mena de 18 que estaba con ella, luego se suicida.



## patroclus (30 Dic 2022)

*La confesión del asesino de Brea de Tajo: “Los he cocido dentro de la furgoneta”*


La muerte de Guillermo, vecino de Brea de Tajo (Madrid) de 35 años, el pasado 24 de noviembre, parecía un accidente. Fue atropellado por un vehículo a gran velocidad mientras transitaba con su bicicleta por la R-3, a la altura de Mejorada del Campo. Sin embargo, horas más tarde de conocerse el suceso, un familiar de Guillermo se personó en el cuartel de la Guardia Civil y les dijo a los agentes que sospechaba que no se trataba de un accidente, sino de un suicidio, ya que Guillermo le había dicho horas antes: “Los he cocido dentro de la furgoneta”. El presunto asesino de Brea de Tajo le había confesado al familiar, antes de suicidarse, que había matado a su expareja y al novio de esta.

Cartel de la mujer desaparecida en Brea de Tajo.© SOS DESAPARECIDOS (Europa Press)
Arrancaba así una investigación que ha empezado a aclararse este jueves como un doble asesinato, cuando la Guardia Civil ha encontrado en Brea de Tajo los cadáveres de un joven de 18 años recién salido de un centro de internamiento de menores, según fuentes de la investigación, y su actual pareja, Shirley M. L., de 33 años, cuya desaparición había sido denunciada el pasado 15 de diciembre, según la comandancia de Madrid. De confirmarse los hechos, se trataría de un nuevo caso de violencia machista con dos víctimas.
Sus familiares habían denunciado que no sabían nada de ellos desde el pasado 15 de diciembre y SOS Desaparecidos habían lanzado una alerta de búsqueda con el rostro de la mujer. Ambos vivían en una vieja furgoneta que Guillermo le había dejado a Shirley después de separarse de ella y que se encontraba ubicada en una finca de su propiedad, también en Brea de Tajo.


Cuando los agentes de la Policía Judicial de la Guardia Civil acudieron al lugar, alertados por el hermano de Guillermo, se encontraron el vehículo calcinado, “como si le hubiesen metido fuego dentro, en la parte de la cabina, y hubiesen atrancado después las puertas para que no pudieran salir”, relatan fuentes de la investigación. “No quedaba nada, estaba completamente calcinada”. Además, los agentes localizaron en el exterior restos de una especie de cinta americana o de embalaje, “aparentemente utilizada por el asesino para precintar las puertas de la furgoneta por fuera”. Supuestamente, el doble crimen habría sido perpetrado por la noche, mientras las víctimas dormían.

Ha sido este jueves cuando los efectivos de Criminalística del instituto armado junto con miembros del servicio Cinológico con sus perros han localizado los que parecen ser los restos de los dos cadáveres de los desaparecidos en distintos lugares de la misma finca. “Al parecer, los sacó después de la furgoneta, e intentó enterrar a uno y al otro lo esparció por distintas partes del terreno”, detallan fuentes del caso. Los restos humanos han sido trasladados al Instituto Anatómico Forense de Madrid para comprobar si corresponden a los dos desaparecidos.



La confesión del asesino de Brea de Tajo: “Los he cocido dentro de la furgoneta”


----------



## LionelHutz (30 Dic 2022)

Curioso lo del familiar que denuncia el suicidio.


----------



## fluffy (30 Dic 2022)

Fue tonto hasta el dia de su muerte.

- Podría haber dejado que el mena hiciera su magia cuando esa relación fracasara, pero no, tuvo que asesinarlos de esa forma.
- Encima (si no lo he entendido mal) para sucidarse provoca un accidente así que le jode la vida al conductor.

En fin, menudo elemento.

Y una duda...¿se considera violencia de género el asesinato del mena?

P.D. Nunca te cases con una mujer española que se llame Shirley.


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Dic 2022)

5 estrellas por la creatividad.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (30 Dic 2022)

Su mujer era un Begoño.

Un mena menos en las calles. Magnífico.

El cornudo le daba a la bicicleta. Un ciclista menos en las carreteras. Cojonudo.


----------



## elCañonero (30 Dic 2022)

Menudo puto psicópata, vivo tendrían que haberlo despellejado a ese elemento


----------



## jotace (30 Dic 2022)

Joder, nadie se enteró de lo de la furgo, enterrar los restos y quitar la cinta americana le hubiera costado menos y nada y en todo caso en la cárcel tres comidas al día.

Estaba a nada del crimen perfecto y el tío se suicida implicando a un pobre conductor.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Dic 2022)

Pues me parece bien.

Un patriota.


----------



## butricio (30 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Curioso lo del familiar que denuncia el suicidio.



Yo creo que se lo inventa el estado para poder encender la maquinaria viogen.

Les conocemos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Dic 2022)

En resumen españolito mata a hezpañorda y mena al que se follaba.

Le faltan huevos luego a salir a por más.


----------



## Onesimo39 (30 Dic 2022)

A saber si la mujer se habría quedado la casa el coche hasta el perro mientras se follaba un niñato, encima moro y mena.

El hombre parece desequilibrado y un enfermo mental... Pero que tía de 40 deja a su marido y se va con un niño de 18? Me gustaría saber que se cuece detrás de esta noticia


----------



## Catalinius (30 Dic 2022)

Qué espanto
Cada vez hay más locos sueltos....debería haber más manicomios


----------



## Furymundo (30 Dic 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Fue tonto hasta el dia de su muerte.
> 
> - Podría haber dejado que el mena hiciera su magia cuando esa relación fracasara, pero no, tuvo que asesinarlos de esa forma.
> - Encima (si no lo he entendido mal) para sucidarse provoca un accidente así que le jode la vida al conductor.
> ...



no llames tonto a alguien que ha tenido huevos de VENGARSE


----------



## elCañonero (30 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Claro claro hacer justicia ahora se llama ser psicópata , así nos va en España con 70 por ciento de divorcios y promoviendo el puterio entre las tías



Osea a ti te parece bien encerrar a dos personas y quemarlas vivas? Joder ojala te desollen vivo un dia de estos hijodeputa, así disfrutas de lo de tu psicopatía en primera persona


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Dic 2022)

Padres muy progres


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Dic 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Osea a ti te parece bien encerrar a dos personas y quemarlas vivas? Joder ojala te desollen vivo un dia de estos hijodeputa



Si, a mi si me lo parece y a cualquier ciudadano de la tierra antes de 1780


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (30 Dic 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Osea a ti te parece bien encerrar a dos personas y quemarlas vivas? Joder ojala te desollen vivo un dia de estos hijodeputa, así disfrutas de lo de tu psicopatía en primera persona




Es una barbaridad haberlos quemado.

De toda la vida a los traidores se les ahorcaba.


----------



## LuismarpIe (30 Dic 2022)

De todas maneras vaya historia.

La mujer le deja por un mena y se van a vivir a una furgoneta... en un terreno propiedad de su ex. Pero qué coño es eso????


----------



## Annunakis (30 Dic 2022)

La verdad que este caso es un 3x1 estupendo.
3 chusmas menos en nuestras calles.


----------



## Luftwuaje (30 Dic 2022)

La chirli estaba derroida de cojones. 33 años? Amos no me jodas!


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Dic 2022)

Tendrás furgonetas con menas follandose a tu ex, en tu propiedad y serás feliz.


----------



## Busher (30 Dic 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> *La confesión del asesino de Brea de Tajo: “Los he cocido dentro de la furgoneta”*
> 
> 
> La muerte de Guillermo, vecino de Brea de Tajo (Madrid) de 35 años, el pasado 24 de noviembre, parecía un accidente. Fue atropellado por un vehículo a gran velocidad mientras transitaba con su bicicleta por la R-3, a la altura de Mejorada del Campo. Sin embargo, horas más tarde de conocerse el suceso, un familiar de Guillermo se personó en el cuartel de la Guardia Civil y les dijo a los agentes que sospechaba que no se trataba de un accidente, sino de un suicidio, ya que Guillermo le había dicho horas antes: “Los he cocido dentro de la furgoneta”. El presunto asesino de Brea de Tajo le había confesado al familiar, antes de suicidarse, que había matado a su expareja y al novio de esta.
> ...



Ella parece Maria de Medeiros enmurada y metida al crack.


----------



## ciberobrero (30 Dic 2022)

Shirley


----------



## Gurney (30 Dic 2022)

Historia muy Burbuja.info: mena, Charo de manual y subnormal también de manual


En lugar de sonreírse de la cornamenta y bendecir a la pareja, deseándoles lo mejor para generar karma sano, se dedica a pasivo-agresivear, a ejercer una falsa e interesada caridad de mierda (dejarles vivir en una furgoneta suya en una finca también suya), acumulando odio y resquemor hasta que en un arrebato (porque estos mierdas sólo actúan a intervalos de rabia) los asesina con mucha alevosía y ensañamiento

Luego, incapaz de soportar la visión de su crimen, porque no es un Raskolnikov, es decir, alguien inteligente y con capacidad para el sufrimiento, se suicida de una forma también miserable

Un buen ejemplo en negativo de cómo no ser. Arderá en el infierno durante muchos eones, o reencarnará 1000 veces en cucaracha


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (30 Dic 2022)

lumpen


----------



## Azog el Profanador (30 Dic 2022)

Shirley no es nombre de mujer española y la fulana de la foto aparenta cuarenta años por lo menos.

De cualquier forma, bien está lo que bien acaba.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (30 Dic 2022)

Como experto gastronómico y cocinillas amateur he de corregir al supuesto chef.

No los coció en la fuegoneta, los asó a fuego indirecto como si de un briscket se tratase.

Salu2 y buen provecho.

Taluec.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (30 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> De todas maneras vaya historia.
> 
> La mujer le deja por un mena y se van a vivir a una furgoneta... en un terreno propiedad de su ex. Pero qué coño es eso????



La furgoneta también era del cornudo.

Por el único que lo siento es por el fulano del coche que atropello al ciclista.

Por lo demás:

Un MENA menos.(1 paguita menos)

Una zorra hipergamica hibristofila zoofilica depresiva menos .(1 paguita menos)

Un ciclista suicida menos.

Yo solo veo ventajas.


----------



## Onesimo39 (30 Dic 2022)

Cuidado con lo que comentan en este hilo, que tenemos a las ratas rojas dando chivatazos... Saludos agente


----------



## Gonzalor (30 Dic 2022)

Me la sudan intensamente los tres.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (30 Dic 2022)

¿Caso de violencia machista?

Si en ese trío la "mujer" era la más macho.


----------



## 21creciente (30 Dic 2022)

Un drogodependiente, una ex prostituta y un mena

Crónica de una tragedia anunciada


----------



## Azog el Profanador (30 Dic 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Osea a ti te parece bien encerrar a dos personas y quemarlas vivas? Joder ojala te desollen vivo un dia de estos hijodeputa, así disfrutas de lo de tu psicopatía en primera persona



Hace unos siglos era incluso un derecho reconocido.


----------



## murti-bing (30 Dic 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> P.D. Nunca te cases con una mujer española que se llame Shirley.



Sabio consejo


----------



## weyler (30 Dic 2022)

una de cal y una de arena


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (30 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Historia muy Burbuja.info: mena, Charo de manual y subnormal también de manual
> 
> 
> En lugar de sonreírse de la cornamenta y bendecir a la pareja, deseándoles lo mejor para generar karma sano, se dedica a pasivo-agresivear, a ejercer una falsa e interesada caridad de mierda (dejarles vivir en una furgoneta suya en una finca también suya), acumulando odio y resquemor hasta que en un arrebato (porque estos mierdas sólo actúan a intervalos de rabia) los asesina con mucha alevosía y ensañamiento
> ...




¿ Puedes desarrollar más lo de "pasivo-agresivear" (no lo veo en la noticia) y lo de "actuar en intervalos de rabia?. Es muy interesante.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (30 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> La furgoneta también era del cornudo.
> 
> Por el único que lo siento es por el fulano del coche que atropello al ciclista.
> 
> ...



¿ Cómo les da una furgoneta para vivir en su terreno ?. ¿ Habían chantajeado al tipo para que se la diera y les dejara vivir ahí ?.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Hace unos siglos era incluso un derecho reconocido.



Espero que el mongolo ese no lea nada de derecho penal romano, que se suicidaria del impacto. El castigo más comun era meter a la gente en sacos y al río, en ocasiones con gatos dentro del saco


----------



## sensei_returns (30 Dic 2022)

Andaos con ojo con lo que poneís por aquí, ya sabeís que los perros del Estado andan al acecho...GUAU GUAU GUAU GUAU!!

Saludos a la GuarraCivil


----------



## Storico (30 Dic 2022)

Nacida en Alcalá de Henares, había estado varios años viviendo de okupa en pueblos de Guadalajara. Se había instalado en el municipio el pasado mes de octubre y trabajaba eventualmente limpiando algunas casas. Sus allegados señalan que había estado un tiempo en Murcia, donde se ganaba la vida ejerciendo la prostitución.









Investigan el crimen de Shirley Martínez y Sergio García, calcinados en una furgoneta en Madrid


Sheila Martínez Lucas tenía 33 años. La última vez que la vieron con vida fue el pasado 15 de diciembre en la localidad madrileña de Brea de Tajo ,




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## Espartano27 (30 Dic 2022)

se la ve cuerda con esos tattoos









Doble crimen en Madrid: Shirley y su novio fueron quemados en una furgoneta varada en la finca de Brea del Tajo


El presunto autor era un vecino de la localidad que se suicidó el pasado viernes en el kilómetro 11 de la R-3



www.abc.es


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (30 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> La furgoneta también era del cornudo.
> 
> Por el único que lo siento es por el fulano del coche que atropello al ciclista.
> 
> ...




Aquí dice que el asesino era un perroflauta, no encaja con lo de tener propiedades salvo que sea un error del redactor.

El tipo además parece mucho más joven que ella, esa estaría cerca de los 50 o incluso por encima.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Dic 2022)

Hay que pedir el DNI a todos en este caso, vaya embusteros


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Dic 2022)

O la prueba del carbono14


----------



## elCañonero (30 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Las brujas a la hoguera
> La fidelidad es sagrada, el putero y la puta han acabado como merecían , q
> raro ver algo de justicia divina en este mundo



Jajaja vale incel, lo que tu digas


----------



## elCañonero (30 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Si, a mi si me lo parece y a cualquier ciudadano de la tierra antes de 1780



Ok incel jaja


----------



## Azog el Profanador (30 Dic 2022)

sensei_returns dijo:


> Andaos con ojo con lo que poneís por aquí, ya sabeís que los perros del Estado andan al acecho...GUAU GUAU GUAU GUAU!!
> 
> Saludos a la GuarraCivil



La libertad de expresión es un derecho que podemos ejercer sin miedo a represalias. Para algo vivimos en una democracia.

*Artículo 11 - Libertad de expresión y de información*

Toda persona tiene derecho a la libertad de expresión. Este derecho comprende la libertad de opinión y la libertad de recibir o comunicar informaciones o ideas sin que pueda haber injerencia de autoridades públicas y sin consideración de fronteras.







Artículo 11 - Libertad de expresión y de información







fra.europa.eu


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (30 Dic 2022)

El asesinado no era MENA marroquí, se llamaba "Sergio García Esteban", no era menor.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (30 Dic 2022)

Storico dijo:


> Nacida en Alcalá de Henares, había estado varios años viviendo de okupa en pueblos de Guadalajara. Se había instalado en el municipio el pasado mes de octubre y trabajaba eventualmente limpiando algunas casas. Sus allegados señalan que había estado un tiempo en Murcia, donde se ganaba la vida ejerciendo la prostitución.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Limpiando casas?? Pobre del desgraciado que contratase a esa elementa para limpiar casas, me parece que empleador y empleada diferían un poco acerca del término "limpiar".


----------



## Oteador (30 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> En resumen españolito mata a hezpañorda y mena al que se follaba.
> 
> Le faltan huevos luego a salir a por más.



Estáis seguro que eran españoles? Shirley es nombre de venezolana/colombiana

Yo creo que un suramericano ha dado matarile a un marroquí

no es un asunto de españoles, parece









Nombre Shirley







nombresdepersona.com


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (30 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> De todas maneras vaya historia.
> 
> La mujer le deja por un mena y se van a vivir a una furgoneta... en un terreno propiedad de su ex. Pero qué coño es eso????



Esto es hezpaña en 2022


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (30 Dic 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> Estáis seguro que eran españoles? Shirley es nombre de venezolana/colombiana
> 
> Yo creo que un suramericano ha dado matarile a un marroquí
> 
> no es un asunto de españoles, parece




El asesinado no tiene nombre marroquí, "Sergio García eEteban".


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Dic 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Ok incel jaja



Jajajajajajajaja


----------



## Chocochomocho (30 Dic 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> se la ve cuerda con esos tattoos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Están seguro con la edad de ambos?


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (30 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Limpiando casas?? Pobre del desgraciado que contratase a esa elementa para limpiar casas, me parece que empleador y empleada diferían un poco acerca del término "limpiar".



Era mena y se llamaba Sergio García Esteban? 
No sé Rick….


----------



## Digamelon (30 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> A saber si la mujer se habría quedado la casa el coche hasta el perro mientras se follaba un niñato, encima moro y mena.
> 
> El hombre parece desequilibrado y un enfermo mental... Pero que tía de 40 deja a su marido y se va con un niño de 18? Me gustaría saber que se cuece detrás de esta noticia



Tía de 33 años.

Me recuerdas al chiste de la droga decomisada y el jefe de policía.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (30 Dic 2022)

✠ ✠ ✠ dijo:


> Su mujer era un Begoño.
> 
> Un mena menos en las calles. Magnífico.
> 
> El cornudo le daba a la bicicleta. Un ciclista menos en las carreteras. Cojonudo.



salvo por el tio del coche, la noticia es de las que alegran el dia


----------



## sensei_returns (30 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> La libertad de expresión es un derecho que podemos ejercer sin miedo a represalias. Para algo vivimos en una democracia.
> 
> *Artículo 11 - Libertad de expresión y de información*
> 
> ...



Sí sí, esa es la teoría. Ya viste con la pandemia lo que importa lo que ponga en un puto papelito jajaja

Estamos gobernados por tiranos psicópatas hijos de la gran puta que merecen tragarse un cuchillo por el cuello.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (30 Dic 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Era mena y se llamaba Sergio García Esteban?
> No sé Rick….
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308959



No sé si era mena o meno o mono, llámese sergio garcía o mojamed rashid era un piojoso violento que vivía como un cerdo en una furgoneta.

Llamarse sergio garcía no lo hace mejor que un mena ladrón de barcelona.

Esas tres muertes no son una gran pérdida.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (30 Dic 2022)

Ya, mas que nada que podrían currarse un poco más la (des)informacion


----------



## Onesimo39 (30 Dic 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Tía de 33 años.
> 
> Me recuerdas al chiste de la droga decomisada y el jefe de policía.



Ni he leido la edad, lo he dicho a bulto


----------



## Gurney (30 Dic 2022)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> ¿ Puedes desarrollar más lo de "pasivo-agresivear" (no lo veo en la noticia) y lo de "actuar en intervalos de rabia?. Es muy interesante.





Estas historias son todas iguales: zorra que ya era una zorra se empareja con un tío (que puede ser desde un casi-incel con sus campurrianas y colacao preparado por Mamá, a un alfilla de pueblo que trapichee y malotee - lo importante no es su status, sino el hecho de que tiende a obsesionarse con las mujeres)
Rompen por motivos varios (cornamentas, episodios de violencia menor, dinero...) y ella rápidamente, si no es que estaba ya liada, se va con otro tío

Entonces ahí es el momento clave: en lugar de mirar hacia adelante, reflexionar sobre uno mismo, desear a la zorra y al nuevo desgraciado lo mejor (porque lo que deseas te rebota, y no, no es una frase de autoayuda), no tener relación de ningún tipo con ella como medida de higiene psicológica básica, buscar un nuevo objetivo o reto...no, todos estos desgraciados hacen lo contrario: 

-Siguen atrapados en una relación muerta y perjudicial

-No piensan sobre lo que ha pasado con un espíritu ligero, incluso risueño, ecuánime, estilo Zarathustra

-Siguen relacionándose con la perra a varios niveles: le dejan dinero, hablan con ella de temas personales, sexo ocasional...lo cual refuerza el círculo vicioso

-0 aficiones sanas (la bicicleta es de cuerpoescombros degenerados), 0 desafíos...sino que tienen la misma rutina, pero capada sin pareja, de antes


Todo eso hace que el subnormal esté todo el día rumiando, con subidones creyendo que va a volver a su vida anterior, que sólo en su imaginación y recuerdo era buena, y bajones porque ve a la zorra pasando de él, con el mena, jijijeando y fingiendo en fotitos del Insta (todo pose para dar envidia a sus amigas y exnovios)

El subnormal cree que su falsa caridad, ya sea patrimonial o personal o ambas, hace que la zorra esté en deuda con él, lo cual aumenta su resquemor, fantasías de venganza, represalias ("La he bloqueado del Whassapp" - la desbloquea a los 2 días; "Me ha pedido dinero y no se lo he dado" - se lo dará mañana después de alguna escenita, o mamada si es necesario)

Ese odio interno es energía perdida, de modo que el subnormal es incapaz de salir de ahí con proyectos nuevos, y además aumenta su falta de atractivo: malas caras, ojeras, discurso vacío y exangüe...
Y muchas veces va acompañado de psicofármacos, ya sea recetados por los matasanos, ya sean cogidos a algún familiar. Otro empujón hacia el crimen y la ruina

Y un día en el que el subnormal ha bebido más de la cuenta, no se ha tomado el veneno químico en pastilla, o tiene algún arrebato particularmente violento, comete el crimen

Que en su cabeza era espectacular, pero que en la práctica, la contemplación de los cadáveres, esa suciedad, esa falta de brillo de los cuerpos que tienen los muertos, es insoportable

Como es un mierda, muchas veces en el suicidio le busca la ruina a alguien más, o desaparece tirándose a un pozo y dejando a su familia destruida durante décadas, siempre pensando en si estará vivo


----------



## Sardónica (30 Dic 2022)

Demasiado inclusivo todo. No sé yo.


----------



## Murray's (30 Dic 2022)

Brutal las cabezas como están y menudo pais nos está quedando. 

Si ella era ex como si se folla una mosca .. pero no....mejor matarla y al mena que se la folla también


----------



## brickworld (30 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> De todas maneras vaya historia.
> 
> La mujer le deja por un mena y se van a vivir a una furgoneta... en un terreno propiedad de su ex. Pero qué coño es eso????



*ESTO ES LA ESPAÑA PROGREEEEE OEOEOEOEOEOE*


----------



## *OBERON* (30 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> No sé si era mena o meno o mono, llámese sergio garcía o mojamed rashid era un piojoso violento que vivía como un cerdo en una furgoneta.
> 
> Llamarse sergio garcía no lo hace mejor que un mena ladrón de barcelona.
> 
> Esas tres muertes no son una gran pérdida.



Que tipo mas repugnante es usted, al ignore...


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (30 Dic 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Tía de 33 años.
> 
> Me recuerdas al chiste de la droga decomisada y el jefe de policía.



Perdonalo. Yo al ver la foto, pensaba que tenía 50.
Alma preñada a pelo. Murió como vivió: en el infierno.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Dic 2022)

Normalmente estas pibas que estan con menas, a parte de la tara intrinseca que tienen, estan con ellos porque los moros las meten o les consiguen droga. Sonará tribial, pero es asi.


----------



## brickworld (30 Dic 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> se la ve cuerda con esos tattoos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya pintassssss señores vaya pintassssss 







Y el mena recién salido del centro de menores  para cuando centro de menores putas ucranianas??


----------



## PBA (30 Dic 2022)

Habrá que ver el accidente Y quien lo atropelló

A ver si ha sido el mismo que dice que le dijo eso.

Si el autor del atropello no aparece el tema es sospèchoso. No he leido el hilo


----------



## brickworld (30 Dic 2022)

✠ ✠ ✠ dijo:


> ¿Caso de violencia machista?
> 
> Si en ese trío la "mujer" era la más macho.



Eso es lo peor ahora cualquier JODIDA COSA donde esté involucrado un papo es violencia terrorista machista  

YA PUEDE SER UNA REYERTA DE DROGAS Y DE PURRIAS COMO ESTA COMO SI ES UN ACCIDENTE DE COCHE PROVOCADO POR UN BLANQUITO QUE QUERÍA ADELANTAR


----------



## SOY (30 Dic 2022)

Foto premonitoria.

Él con la cuerda en el cuello y ella con la cruz en el cuello.














Doble crimen en Madrid: Shirley y su novio fueron quemados en una furgoneta varada en la finca de Brea del Tajo


El presunto autor era un vecino de la localidad que se suicidó el pasado viernes en el kilómetro 11 de la R-3



www.abc.es




.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (30 Dic 2022)

Almodovar ya tiene historia para su próxima bazofia de película subvencionada.


----------



## Al-paquia (30 Dic 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Shirley



La chirla

NO HAY MÁS PREGUNTES SU SEÑORIA


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (30 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Estas historias son todas iguales: zorra que ya era una zorra se empareja con un tío (que puede ser desde un casi-incel con sus campurrianas y colacao preparado por Mamá, a un alfilla de pueblo que trapichee y malotee - lo importante no es su status, sino el hecho de que tiende a obsesionarse con las mujeres)
> Rompen por motivos varios (cornamentas, episodios de violencia menor, dinero...) y ella rápidamente, si no es que estaba ya liada, se va con otro tío
> 
> Entonces ahí es el momento clave: en lugar de mirar hacia adelante, reflexionar sobre uno mismo, desear a la zorra y al nuevo desgraciado lo mejor (porque lo que deseas te rebota, y no, no es una frase de autoayuda), no tener relación de ningún tipo con ella como medida de higiene psicológica básica, buscar un nuevo objetivo o reto...no, todos estos desgraciados hacen lo contrario:
> ...




Gracias, increíble los líos en los que se meten algunos, y tiene pinta de haber sido tal cual lo explicas.

Alucinando estaba con que les dejara una furgoneta y su terreno para vivir, con tu explicación se entiende perfectamente.


----------



## petro6 (30 Dic 2022)

Todo esto es muy grraro,grraro grraro


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (30 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Normalmente estas pibas que estan con menas, a parte de la tara intrinseca que tienen, estan con ellos porque los moros las meten o les consiguen droga. Sonará tribial, pero es asi.




"Sergio García esteban", no era MENA marroquí:


----------



## Blackest (30 Dic 2022)

Bueno, entonces..... ¿Confirmamos suicidio ampliado?


----------



## brickworld (30 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Bueno, entonces..... ¿Confirmamos suicidio ampliado?



No jodido facha esto es ATENTADO TERRORISTA MACHISTA Y RACISTA al haber también un pobre niño mena asesinado....


----------



## Snowball (30 Dic 2022)

Tiene mirada de las 1000 pollas y cara de tarada


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Dic 2022)

Ella es una podemita de manual que se follo al chaval seguramente cuando era menor de edad, que eso empodera mucho mas. 

El tiene pinta de politoxicomano esquizo, es decir, de socialista con camiseta del che y Z rusa. 

El chaval solo buscaba chochito gratis y pension completa. 


Nada relevante se ha perdido con esto. Salvo el coche del pobre español involucrado. Y tres votos menos para Sanchez que ganamos todos. 

RIP y tal.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Dic 2022)

Nómadas digitales?


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (30 Dic 2022)

Bufffffff...lo que hace la dependencia emocional de la pareja en el betazo medio. Tendría que agradecerle al MENA haberlo librado de ese adefesio, encima infiel y follamoros. La Pastilla Roja salva vidas, *LITERALMENTE*.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (30 Dic 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> P.D. Nunca te cases con una mujer española que se llame Shirley.




Española o nueva española.

Por cierto bastante derroída para tener solo 33 años.


----------



## jeiper (30 Dic 2022)

Chirli es nombre de venezolana.


----------



## PutaBidaTete (30 Dic 2022)

3 EN 1


----------



## Miomio (30 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Joder, nadie se enteró de lo de la furgo, enterrar los restos y quitar la cinta americana le hubiera costado menos y nada y en todo caso en la cárcel tres comidas al día.
> 
> Estaba a nada del crimen perfecto y el tío se suicida implicando a un pobre conductor.



Teniendo en cuenta que habían denunciado la desaparición, tardarían entre menos y nada en apuntarle a él como ex pareja y buscar en sus propiedades. 

Pero si, podría estar bajo techo y comiendo 3 comidas calientes al día.


----------



## SOY (30 Dic 2022)

Por lo visto, el tipo que ha muerto, de 18 años, acaba de salir de un centro de menores y se jactaba de haber matado a una persona cuando era menor. ¿Karma?.

Por cierto, la edades de los dos muertos, 33 y 18, curiosa combinación.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Dic 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Por lo visto, el tipo, de 18 años, acaba de salir de un centro de menores y se jactaba de haber matado a una persona cuando era menor. ¿Karma?.
> 
> Por cierto, la edades de los dos muertos, 33 y 18, curiosa combinación.
> .
> ...



Chambea baila! Cabrón a ti no te quedan balas.


Era algo así no?


----------



## McLovin (30 Dic 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Fue tonto hasta el dia de su muerte.
> 
> - Podría haber dejado que el mena hiciera su magia cuando esa relación fracasara, pero no, tuvo que asesinarlos de esa forma.
> - Encima (si no lo he entendido mal) para sucidarse provoca un accidente así que le jode la vida al conductor.
> ...




Pues nada, venía a comentar exactamente los mismos puntos, me has ahorrado el trabajo. Pienso exactamente lo mismo que tú.

Lo de llamarse "Shirley" teniendo padre y madre españoles, tiene tela.


----------



## Miomio (30 Dic 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Española o nueva española.
> 
> Por cierto bastante derroída para tener solo 33 años.



No.

Son claramente por el aspecto y los apellidos típicos barriobajeros nacionales, que también los tenemos. 

Sumarle los ajenos no es nada bueno, claro, pero estos no son foráneos.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (30 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Estas historias son todas iguales: zorra que ya era una zorra se empareja con un tío (que puede ser desde un casi-incel con sus campurrianas y colacao preparado por Mamá, a un alfilla de pueblo que trapichee y malotee - lo importante no es su status, sino el hecho de que tiende a obsesionarse con las mujeres)
> Rompen por motivos varios (cornamentas, episodios de violencia menor, dinero...) y ella rápidamente, si no es que estaba ya liada, se va con otro tío
> 
> Entonces ahí es el momento clave: en lugar de mirar hacia adelante, reflexionar sobre uno mismo, desear a la zorra y al nuevo desgraciado lo mejor (porque lo que deseas te rebota, y no, no es una frase de autoayuda), no tener relación de ningún tipo con ella como medida de higiene psicológica básica, buscar un nuevo objetivo o reto...no, todos estos desgraciados hacen lo contrario:
> ...




Magnífica explicación de lo que hay detrás de la gran mayoría de muertes por violencia de Jenaro


----------



## vic252525 (30 Dic 2022)

chirli ahi deje de leer


----------



## BUMBUM (30 Dic 2022)

Creí que era una errata, en vez de "los he cocido" por "los he cogido". 
Hace falta ser hijoputa, seguro que era votonto y covidiota, si los hechos fueron así.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (30 Dic 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> No.
> 
> Son claramente por el aspecto y los apellidos típicos barriobajeros nacionales, que también los tenemos.
> 
> Sumarle los ajenos no es nada bueno, claro, pero estos no son foráneos.




No le puedo asegurar al 100% que la tía no sea española, pero ese nombre Shirley no es nada habitual es una española que supera la treintena, suena a panchito que tira para trás. Nunca he oído una española con ese nombre que no sea pancha o de ascendencia pancha. Martínez es un apellido muy común en Letrinoamérica.

En todo caso son barriobajeros, y la tipa si es cierto que tiene solo 33 años está megaderroída, posiblemente venga de ambientes marginales de prostitución y consumo de drogas. El tipo si es cierto que tiene solo 18 años tiene igualmente un nivel de derroición importante.




McLovin dijo:


> Pues nada, venía a comentar exactamente los mismos puntos, me has ahorrado el trabajo. Pienso exactamente lo mismo que tú.
> 
> Lo de llamarse "Shirley" teniendo padre y madre españoles, tiene tela.




Si es cierto que tiene solo 33 años (hay que echarle imaginación) podría hasta ser española de segunda generación. La inmigración pancha comenzó mucho antes que la de moros y negros que no empezó hasta finales de los años 90, por el sur y en Canarias a finales de los 80 ya había algo de inmigración panchita.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (30 Dic 2022)

¿33 años? Joder... parece que tenga 50.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (30 Dic 2022)

Osea que el tipo de aqui nda con una sudacosa y esta le engaña con un moromierda. El tio celoso por el puterio de la hembra se carga a estos dos NO ESPAÑOLES.


----------



## El_Dioni (30 Dic 2022)

una pederasta menos, una pena por el niño

taluec


----------



## McNulty (30 Dic 2022)

Lo de la furgoneta tiene su gracia, me imagino al mena y a la charo abrazaditos en plena barbacoa.

Ahora bien, este caso pone en claro que muchos hombres no están bien de la cabeza. Pierden un coño y se quedan sin vida, literal. El florero Gurney lo ha explicado bien. Están tan acostumbrados a hacer de criadillos de la tordac de turno, que se olvidan de sus propias vidas.

Ayer también uno en Toledo se cargó a su ex que estaba embarazada.  Nos quejamos muchos del feminazismo, pero como muchas veces dice blaster, las mujeres de cada país son el reflejo de sus hombres. Este cagarro de país está petado de betazos y dependientes emocionales que sin compañía femenina se vuelven locos.


----------



## DarkNight (30 Dic 2022)

Estas Charos que andan con chavales de 18 son unas degeneradas. Encima moro. Pareja Netflix


----------



## Miomio (30 Dic 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> No le puedo asegurar al 100% que la tía no sea española, pero ese nombre Shirley no es nada habitual es una española que supera la treintena, suena a panchito que tira para trás. Nunca he oído una española con ese nombre que no sea pancha o de ascendencia pancha. Martínez es un apellido muy común en Letrinoamérica.
> 
> En todo caso son barriobajeros, y la tipa si es cierto que tiene solo 33 años está megaderroída, posiblemente venga de ambientes marginales de prostitución y consumo de drogas. El tipo si es cierto que tiene solo 18 años tiene igualmente un nivel de derroición importante.
> 
> ...



Lleva habiendo shirleys, jonathans, Jessica, Jennifers, Kevins y demás ralea mucho más que los 33 años que tenía la tipa entre la morralla nacional. 

Soy de zona con escasísima inmigración y hasta los 2000 y bastante yo diría que no sobrepasó el 1 % (hoy en día quizás el 3), y ya en mi infancia ochentera había esos christians y hasta alguna mileidy entre los canis nacionales. Incluso tenías a algún nombre con ortografía dudosa queriendo ser original entre las clases medias menos cultas (véase al ejemplo de la reina y sus hermanas).

Eran los Izans y danaerys de la época.


----------



## ANS² (30 Dic 2022)

la única conclusión que saco de toda esta historia, es que gana la humanidad


----------



## kopke (30 Dic 2022)

He leído que hay:

Un mena menos.
Una tipa con un nombre ridículo menos.
Un ciclista menos.

Joder. Hoy no como


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Qué espanto
> Cada vez hay más locos sueltos....debería haber más manicomios



Mucho espanto, pero cornear a tu marido con un moro, tiene sus riesgos !!!.


----------



## ANS² (30 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Bueno, entonces..... ¿Confirmamos suicidio ampliado?



suicidio por compasión, viendo los 50 años que aparentaba la pava teniendo 33


----------



## Catalinius (30 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Mucho espanto, pero cornear a tu marido con un moro, tiene sus riesgos !!!.



No creo que nadie que cornee o no saque la basura o pinche una rueda del coche, se merezca morir abrasado.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (30 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Qué espanto
> Cada vez hay más locos sueltos....debería haber más manicomios



más locos, más putas y más menas

menudo país jeje

@Catalinius sigues llevando bozalete por la calle?


----------



## serie de netflix (30 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> La furgoneta también era del cornudo.
> 
> Por el único que lo siento es por el fulano del coche que atropello al ciclista.
> 
> ...



Todo un win win para la sociedad ajaj 

Aqui el que mas ha triunfado es el putrefacto estado españordo

Un "machirulo menos"

Propaganda feminazi en vena (asesinato machista)

Lo del mena económicamente le compensa y tmb propaganda contra el "rasismo"

Menos cash en paguitas al mena y a la mujera

Menos gasto sanitario en antidepresivos


----------



## Euron G. (30 Dic 2022)

Toda esa gente se reproduce. Bueno, en este caso ya no, pero me seguís. A mansalva. Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Dic 2022)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1308942



Parecen de la hernia, la furgo era autocaravana equipada del copon ???.


----------



## Catalinius (30 Dic 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> más locos, más putas y más menas
> 
> menudo país jeje
> 
> @Catalinius sigues llevando bozalete por la calle?



Muchos rojos.

La mascarilla la he seguido usando en el super, sigo yendo de vinos pero fuera del establecimiento y a partir de ahora la usaré más. 
Soy fiel a mi misma siempre.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (30 Dic 2022)

Una tía que se llama Shirley o bien es una panchita o bien lumpen - escoria.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> -0 aficiones sanas (la bicicleta es de cuerpoescombros degenerados), 0 desafíos...sino que tienen la misma rutina, pero capada sin pareja, de antes



La bicicleta es un deporte para niños y mujeres, los hombres cortan leña y levantan piedras !!!. @Triptolemo


----------



## Vaross (30 Dic 2022)

Storico dijo:


> Nacida en Alcalá de Henares, había estado varios años viviendo de okupa en pueblos de Guadalajara. Se había instalado en el municipio el pasado mes de octubre y trabajaba eventualmente limpiando algunas casas. Sus allegados señalan que había estado un tiempo en Murcia, donde se ganaba la vida ejerciendo la prostitución.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La mirada de las mil....


----------



## Alex001 (30 Dic 2022)

La foto de la Charo parece una yonqui sidosa.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Dic 2022)

*El pvto Viruelo pierde votos todos los dias !!!.*

PD- Tres votos menos para el PSOHEZ.


----------



## Vaross (30 Dic 2022)

kopke dijo:


> He leído que hay:
> 
> Un mena menos.
> Una tipa con un nombre ridículo menos.
> ...



Una furgoneta dada de baja, una ITV e impuesto de circulación menos


----------



## hemorroide (30 Dic 2022)

Un suceso de hace unos días que hasta ahora solo había tenido eco en medios de comunicación que dan cobertura a Madrid, un accidente de tráfico con un muerto, un ciclista varón, una noticia más ocupando un pequeño espacio, pero ahora, como es violencia de genaro, upeo al canto a los encabezados de los mass mierda estatales.


----------



## Alex001 (30 Dic 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> se la ve cuerda con esos tattoos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ha salvado el perro?


----------



## BeyondTheVeil (30 Dic 2022)

Pero la noticia dice que era un chaval salido de un centro de menores, no sólo hay menas en esos centros


----------



## Vayavaya (30 Dic 2022)

Y las historias de vírgenes, santos y mártires, pacuando?
Se supone que es Navidad, no?


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Dic 2022)

BeyondTheVeil dijo:


> Pero la noticia dice que era un chaval salido de un centro de menores, no sólo hay menas en esos centros



Tambien hay sudamericanos y ecuatoguineanos.

PD- Si el mena recientemente salio de un centro de menores, la tipeja esa se lo llevaba zumbando tiempo atras, todo muy turbio.


----------



## chainsaw man (30 Dic 2022)

No es normal quemar a la gente viva, como tampoco es normal que le dejes a tu ex la furgoneta y que siga en tu propiedad con su nuevo ligue...

No esperen cosas normales en casos excepcionales, hay que ser conscientes de la accion-reaccion y causa-efecto.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (30 Dic 2022)

Ciclista=Terrorista + Algo se muere en el alma cuando un Amego se va


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Dic 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> No es normal quemar a la gente viva, como tampoco es normal que le dejes a tu ex la furgoneta y que siga en tu propiedad con su nuevo ligue...
> 
> No esperen cosas normales en casos excepcionales, hay que ser conscientes de la accion-reaccion y causa-efecto.



Faltan muchos datos en esta historia, hay que seguir investigando !!!.


----------



## Urquattro (30 Dic 2022)

✠ ✠ ✠ dijo:


> Su mujer era un Begoño.
> 
> Un mena menos en las calles. Magnífico.
> 
> El cornudo le daba a la bicicleta. Un ciclista menos en las carreteras. Cojonudo.



Joder, menudo win win


----------



## chainsaw man (30 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Faltan muchos datos en esta historia, hay que seguir investigando !!!.



Se va a obtener algo de provecho si se sigue investigando?
Es decir, van a revivir a alguno de los muertos o se va a poder impartir justicia al culpable?

Lo que tienen que hacer es una comision de investigacion para que los integrantes de la misma ganen aun mas dinero en concepto de dietas, mover a todos los cuerpos policiales posibles para seguir investigando y aumentar la factura del coste de este incidente lo maximo posible para sacarle provecho por los funcionarios involucrados, y al final la conclusion sera la misma que si nos ahorrasemos todos los costes anteriormente mencionados.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (30 Dic 2022)

han dicho en la tele que eran pareja pero que la mujer se encontro al mena y se lo llevo de amante y vivian los 3 juntos.

esto de toda la vida, hasta la VIOGEN, se ha llamado crimen pasional.

ojo, que el que ha matado a su mujer embarazada es parecido, el hijo que esperaba no era suyo.

la venganza de los cuckcolds.


----------



## Ortegal (30 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no llames tonto a alguien que ha tenido huevos de VENGARSE



Exactamente sí todos fueran cómo él no andarían los menas tan subiditos, pero claro dar con un tío con huevos cómo él es una rara avis.


----------



## Kalevala (30 Dic 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> La confesión del asesino de Brea de Tajo: “Los he cocido dentro de la furgoneta”



Joer, 33 a‘nnos tiene la tipa esta!?
Enmurada es poco!!!


----------



## Vientosolar (30 Dic 2022)

✠ ✠ ✠ dijo:


> Su mujer era un Begoño.
> 
> Un mena menos en las calles. Magnífico.
> 
> El cornudo le daba a la bicicleta. Un ciclista menos en las carreteras. Cojonudo.



El tipo nos hizo un favor eliminando a la puta y al mena. Un poco de respeto, hijo de puta.


----------



## UNGERN (30 Dic 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> No es normal quemar a la gente viva, como tampoco es normal que le dejes a tu ex la furgoneta y que siga en tu propiedad con su nuevo ligue...
> 
> No esperen cosas normales en casos excepcionales, hay que ser conscientes de la accion-reaccion y causa-efecto.




Tampoco es normal que alguien se suicide en bicicleta.


----------



## Vientosolar (30 Dic 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Menudo puto psicópata, vivo tendrían que haberlo despellejado a ese elemento



Dios quiera que tu pareja, si no eres maricón perdido, claro, te haga lo mismo que le estaban haciendo a él. Sí entonces reaccionas mansamente y aguantas con eso, te habrás ganado el respeto a opinar así. Hasta entonces, qué te despellejen a ti, hijo de puta.


----------



## Manteka (30 Dic 2022)

Un crimen machista y racista perpetrado por un varón blanco heterosexual


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (30 Dic 2022)

No era mena. En ningún momento lo dicen, sólo decían que venía de un centro de menores,en los cuales hay bastantes españoles. Lo de mena lo han puesto aquí esos que siempre están con bla bla bla follar moros bla bla bla.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (30 Dic 2022)

Tenia sindrome de la españolita moderna , seguro lo iba a buscar al centro de menores a buscarlo   , 18 años tenia el chaval a todo esto ....


----------



## Pajirri (30 Dic 2022)

mena ?







no tiene pinta


----------



## Botones Sacarino (30 Dic 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> Lleva habiendo shirleys, jonathans, Jessica, Jennifers, Kevins y demás ralea mucho más que los 33 años que tenía la tipa entre la morralla nacional.
> 
> Soy de zona con escasísima inmigración y hasta los 2000 y bastante yo diría que no sobrepasó el 1 % (hoy en día quizás el 3), y ya en mi infancia ochentera había esos christians y hasta alguna mileidy entre los canis nacionales. Incluso tenías a algún nombre con ortografía dudosa queriendo ser original entre las clases medias menos cultas (véase al ejemplo de la reina y sus hermanas).
> 
> Eran los Izans y danaerys de la época.




Es que no todos los nombres "new age" de esos que dan ganas de vomitar solo de oirlos que Vd menciona son iguales.

He conocido christians, jonnies, melanies, yesicas, yennifers, deboras, yerais, maikels etc que a finales de los años 80 estaban ya rozando la adolescencia, ahora deben andar por los 45.

En cambio los izans, danaerys, shirleys, kevin etc pertenecen a una segunda categoría mucho más reciente y completamente distinta de la anterior, los españoles con estos nombres tenían padres que generalmente nacieron ya en plena mierdocracia, si hubieran nacido en los 70 o incluso los 80 ni siquiera les habrían dejado inscribirse en el registro con esos nombres. Los españoles que tienen estos nombres tienen como mucho 20 y largos, nacieron ya como mínimo a mediados de los 90. Por ejemplo el Kevin más "viejo" que conocí (trabajé un tiempo en un instituto hace años) nació por el 1996.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (30 Dic 2022)

hizo lo correcto, no debería haberse suicidado


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (30 Dic 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> *La confesión del asesino de Brea de Tajo: “Los he cocido dentro de la furgoneta”*
> 
> 
> La muerte de Guillermo, vecino de Brea de Tajo (Madrid) de 35 años, el pasado 24 de noviembre, parecía un accidente. Fue atropellado por un vehículo a gran velocidad mientras transitaba con su bicicleta por la R-3, a la altura de Mejorada del Campo. Sin embargo, horas más tarde de conocerse el suceso, un familiar de Guillermo se personó en el cuartel de la Guardia Civil y les dijo a los agentes que sospechaba que no se trataba de un accidente, sino de un suicidio, ya que Guillermo le había dicho horas antes: “Los he cocido dentro de la furgoneta”. El presunto asesino de Brea de Tajo le había confesado al familiar, antes de suicidarse, que había matado a su expareja y al novio de esta.
> ...



modifica el titulo del hilo, no era su ex, aun eran pareja, vivian los 3 juntos, es la venganza de un cuckold, el chico ya no era mena, lo fue.

a ver que tal asi:
*Cuckold mata a su pareja de 33 años y al exmena de 18 que estaba con ella, luego se suicida*


----------



## Azog el Profanador (30 Dic 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> No era mena. En ningún momento lo dicen, sólo decían que venía de un centro de menores,en los cuales hay bastantes españoles. Lo de mena lo han puesto aquí esos que siempre están con bla bla bla follar moros bla bla bla.



Escoria agitanada como el Rafita y sus hermanos.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (30 Dic 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> No le puedo asegurar al 100% que la tía no sea española, pero ese nombre Shirley no es nada habitual es una española que supera la treintena, suena a panchito que tira para trás. Nunca he oído una española con ese nombre que no sea pancha o de ascendencia pancha. Martínez es un apellido muy común en Letrinoamérica.
> 
> En todo caso son barriobajeros, y la tipa si es cierto que tiene solo 33 años está megaderroída, posiblemente venga de ambientes marginales de prostitución y consumo de drogas. El tipo si es cierto que tiene solo 18 años tiene igualmente un nivel de derroición importante.
> 
> ...



Una española de 33 puede llamarse Shirley perfectamente. Yo soy más joven pero cuando iba al colegio, ya había nombres de esos en las mayores. Y eramos españoles.
Ya los había, no os hagáis pajas mentales para meter extranjeros donde no los hay.

33 años es nacida en 1989. Padres pogres y ex drogadictos que pillaron todos los 80. Puede llamarse Shirley o cosas peores. No se de donde eres, pero yo soy de la zona esa de la noticia y ya había gente con nombres de esos.

Joder que mi madre estuvo a nada de llamarme Kevin y ni siquiera era lumpen, era normal.


----------



## Persea (30 Dic 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> *La confesión del asesino de Brea de Tajo: “Los he cocido dentro de la furgoneta”*
> 
> 
> La muerte de Guillermo, vecino de Brea de Tajo (Madrid) de 35 años, el pasado 24 de noviembre, parecía un accidente. Fue atropellado por un vehículo a gran velocidad mientras transitaba con su bicicleta por la R-3, a la altura de Mejorada del Campo. Sin embargo, horas más tarde de conocerse el suceso, un familiar de Guillermo se personó en el cuartel de la Guardia Civil y les dijo a los agentes que sospechaba que no se trataba de un accidente, sino de un suicidio, ya que Guillermo le había dicho horas antes: “Los he cocido dentro de la furgoneta”. El presunto asesino de Brea de Tajo le había confesado al familiar, antes de suicidarse, que había matado a su expareja y al novio de esta.
> ...



ahora matar a menas tambien es violencia machista


----------



## Lux Mundi (30 Dic 2022)

A lo tonto, a lo tonto, hay:

-un mena menos 
-una zumbada menos, que tenía encima pinta de "papi mi amol, Pachamama".
-un ciclista menos. 


¿Que es esa herida con cruz en el pescuezo de ella?.


----------



## tartesius (30 Dic 2022)

Joder qué nivel de tercermundismo estamos alcanzando, lo de puerto hurraco es un crimen de la alta sociedad comparado con esto.

Se separan pero ella vive en una furgoneta del ex dentro de un terreno del ex...y se lía con un moro ilegal recién salido del centro de delincuentes, digo de menas.
Él atranca la furgo y los quema vivos.

Luego ni para suicidarse él sólo vale, que tiene que meterse a la carretera a provocar una situación que bien podría haber costado muertes de inocentes.

Esto ya es somalia.

Edito: parece ser que el mena no era moro sino nacional. Eso significa que seguramente fuese mucho peor que el mena medio, habrá liado alguna muy muy gorda y le han ingresado ahí por no poderlo meter a la cárcel. Es decir todavía más escoria de lo que parecía a primera vista.


----------



## Decipher (30 Dic 2022)

Prostitutas, ambientes marginales, pero la culpa ya sabeis es del machismo.


----------



## Decipher (30 Dic 2022)

tartesius dijo:


> Joder qué nivel de tercermundismo estamos alcanzando, lo de puerto hurraco es un crimen de la alta sociedad comparado con esto.
> 
> Se separan pero ella vive en una furgoneta del ex dentro de un terreno del ex...y se lía con un moro ilegal recién salido del centro de delincuentes, digo de menas.
> Él atranca la furgo y los quema vivos.
> ...



¿Alguién recuerda que estas burradas pasasen hace 30 o 40 años? Es que vamos a tres o cuatro noticias así al mes, es increible.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (30 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Alguién recuerda que estas burradas pasasen hace 30 o 40 años? Es que vamos a tres o cuatro noticias así al mes, es increible.



Se le llama m-u-l-t-i-c-u-l-t-u-r-a-l-i-s-m-o.


----------



## 010 (30 Dic 2022)

Podría haberse llevado a más menas


----------



## jkaza (30 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Qué espanto
> Cada vez hay más locos sueltos....debería haber más manicomios



He pensado lo mismo que tú: QUÉ ESPANTO


----------



## Malvender (30 Dic 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Fue tonto hasta el dia de su muerte.
> 
> - Podría haber dejado que el mena hiciera su magia cuando esa relación , pero no, tuvo que asesinarlos de esa forma.
> - (si no lo he entendido mal) para sucidarse provoca un accidente
> ...



Hombre, la verdad es que viéndole la cara no hace falta llegar al nombre


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Dic 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> un joven de 18 años recién salido de un centro de internamiento de menores, según fuentes de la investigación, y su actual pareja, Shirley M. L., de 33 años,





No hace falta ni hablar


----------



## Ultraboost (30 Dic 2022)

Las lentejas y el bandi no salieron bien


----------



## Kbkubito (30 Dic 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Fue tonto hasta el dia de su muerte.
> 
> - Podría haber dejado que el mena hiciera su magia cuando esa relación fracasara, pero no, tuvo que asesinarlos de esa forma.
> - Encima (si no lo he entendido mal) para sucidarse provoca un accidente así que le jode la vida al conductor.
> ...



Y como el que le ha atropellado haya dado positivo en alcohol o porros, o algo, a la trena. 
4 vidas jodidas por una ley que no vale para nada mas que para spesebrsr a un montos de amiguetes en diferentes observatorios, oficinas y chiringuitos varios.


----------



## tartesius (30 Dic 2022)

Storico dijo:


> Nacida en Alcalá de Henares, había estado varios años viviendo de okupa en pueblos de Guadalajara. Se había instalado en el municipio el pasado mes de octubre y trabajaba eventualmente limpiando algunas casas. Sus allegados señalan que había estado un tiempo en Murcia, donde se ganaba la vida ejerciendo la prostitución.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen curriculum. Parece sacada de una película del gordo seboso maricón del pelo blanco


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (30 Dic 2022)

Lumpen puro y duro.

Nos está quedando un país sanote.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (30 Dic 2022)

Un puto enfermo
Dicho esto solo me da pena el conductor que se comerá el marrón


----------



## CuervoDrogado (30 Dic 2022)

tartesius dijo:


> Joder qué nivel de tercermundismo estamos alcanzando, lo de puerto hurraco es un crimen de la alta sociedad comparado con esto.
> 
> Se separan pero ella vive en una furgoneta del ex dentro de un terreno del ex...y se lía con un moro ilegal recién salido del centro de delincuentes, digo de menas.
> Él atranca la furgo y los quema vivos.
> ...



brutal tercermundismo


----------



## Topacio (30 Dic 2022)

Shirley Temple,
Manolete; nunca salgas con mujeres con nombre de coctel


----------



## noseyo (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## cerilloprieto (30 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Qué espanto
> Cada vez hay más locos sueltos....debería haber más manicomios



Para encerraros a vosotras, que os juntáis con la mierda marrónida, pues sí.


----------



## Hamtel (30 Dic 2022)

Pero como va a tener 33 años ese bicho.


----------



## Abrojo (30 Dic 2022)

Nadie piensa en los dos pobres vehículos siniestrados?

A la bici que le den


----------



## TravellerLatam (30 Dic 2022)

Psicopata , quemarlos vivos en una furgoneta. HdP completo loser de manual.


----------



## adal86 (30 Dic 2022)

La tía sale de morritos hasta en el cartel de se busca...

Y sobre el tipo... cómo sería ese elemento para perder los papeles por una tía como la de la foto...

La verdad es que sobra gente a paladas.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> En resumen españolito mata a hezpañorda y mena al que se follaba.
> 
> *Le faltan huevos *luego a salir a por más.



ya ha hecho bastante. 
a quienes nos faltan huevos son a nosotros.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Dic 2022)

TravellerLatam dijo:


> Psicopata , quemarlos vivos en una furgoneta. HdP completo loser de manual.



 haga lo que haga lo ibas a tachar de psicopata igual


mira aqui tienes un monton de psicopatas.







si me los pones a todos en una lista
el psicopata que tu dices lo pondria al final
o igual ni lo pongo.


----------



## Patito Feo (30 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Pero como va a tener 33 años ese bicho.



Breaking bad te lo explica?


----------



## Murnau (30 Dic 2022)

Storico dijo:


> Nacida en Alcalá de Henares, había estado varios años viviendo de okupa en pueblos de Guadalajara. Se había instalado en el municipio el pasado mes de octubre y trabajaba eventualmente limpiando algunas casas. Sus allegados señalan que había estado un tiempo en Murcia, donde se ganaba la vida ejerciendo la prostitución.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si ya lo de juntarse con españorda es de imbécil integral, si lo hace al menos pedirle vida laboral por delante, más certificado de empadronamiento y pagos de vivienda de los últimos 10 años (si tiene 30 claro). Y si se niega puerta.


----------



## nemesis272727 (30 Dic 2022)

Y ahora todas las mujeres en instagram con el rollo asesinato machista etc etc... de verda que esto cada vez es mas desagradable.


----------



## Patito Feo (30 Dic 2022)

Investigan el crimen de Shirley Martínez y Sergio García, calcinados en una furgoneta en Madrid


Sheila Martínez Lucas tenía 33 años. La última vez que la vieron con vida fue el pasado 15 de diciembre en la localidad madrileña de Brea de Tajo ,




www.niusdiario.es







*
Tenía 33 años, trabajaba limpiando casas y había vivido de okupa en pueblos de Guadalajara*
*Había denunciado a una anterior pareja por violencia de género y tenía problemas con el alcohol*
*Vivía con Sergio García Esteban, de 18 años, también encontrado muerto: el autor pudo ser un vecino que se suicidó*
*Sheila Martínez Lucas tenía 33 años. *La última vez que la vieron con vida fue el pasado 15 de diciembre en la localidad madrileña de Brea de Tajo, según han declarado algunos vecinos. *Vivía en una furgoneta*, que estaba aparcada en el interior de una parcela situada en la calle Águila 22 de la urbanización Alameda.


Su familia no conseguía contactar con ella y presentó una denuncia por desaparición en el cuartel de la Guardia Civil. Según relataron a los investigadores, *tenía una vida difícil y problemas con el alcohol. Había denunciado a su anterior pareja por violencia de género*, un hombre marroquí, que había *ingresado en prisión*.



Nacida en Alcalá de Henares, había estado *varios años viviendo de okupa en pueblos de Guadalajara*. Se había instalado en el municipio el pasado mes de octubre y *trabajaba eventualmente limpiando algunas casas*. Sus allegados señalan que había estado un tiempo *en Murcia, donde se ganaba la vida ejerciendo la prostitución*.

Este jueves por la mañana, agentes de criminalística y de la Policía Judicial de la Guardia Civil han registrado la finca, donde han hallado *restos humanos distribuidos por el terreno y un cadáver calcinado. Vivía con Sergio García Esteban,* de 18 años. Los vecinos le describen como un chico conflictivo y al que sus padres habían echado de casa. Estaba en paradero desconocido desde el pasado 9 de diciembre.


*Tras el levantamiento en presencia de la comitiva judicial* han sido enviados al Instituto Anatómico Forense para ser identificados y poder determinar la causa y la fecha de los fallecimientos.

Todo apunta a que el *posible autor de este doble homicidio podría ser un vecino, un hombre español de 35 años, que fue hallado muerto *en la carretera la R3, a la altura del término municipal de Mejorada del Campo el pasado día 23 de diciembre y que al parecer habría mantenido una relación sentimental con la mujer. Podría haberse suicidado al verse acorralado por los investigadores, que ahora tratan de esclarecer lo sucedido.

menuda joya.

Por cierto, habeis visto fotos del pueblo? parece la Sagra.


----------



## TravellerLatam (30 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> haga lo que haga lo ibas a tachar de psicopata igual
> 
> 
> mira aqui tienes un monton de psicopatas.
> ...



Evidentemente que lo son. 

Lo que digo es que no debemos defender a ese elemento por ser utilizado por las feministas como símbolo. Ese tío no me representa. Nunca me ha dejado ninguna novia pero tengo claro que si alguna lo hubiera hecho no se me ocurre quemarla viva en una furgoneta. Era un desequilibrado y como tal hay que denunciarlo. Seguro tenía un tema psiquiatrico.


----------



## Gusman (30 Dic 2022)

Pancho mata panchaputa por dejarle por un mena, jajajja.
Putos monos....


----------



## workforfood (30 Dic 2022)

La españa negra en un sitio llamado Brea de Tajo.


----------



## Murnau (30 Dic 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Era mena y se llamaba Sergio García Esteban?
> No sé Rick….
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308959



En la palabra mena, la m no es de moro, es de menor, aunque el 90% sean moros. Es una palabra que se ha sacado el estado ladrón, para meter miles de moros de 40 tacos, diciendo que son menores de edad. Yo conocía gente que trabajaba en centros de menores desde antes del 2010, y no tenían un solo moro.


----------



## Catalinius (30 Dic 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Para encerraros a vosotras, que os juntáis con la mierda marrónida, pues sí.



Que te asen a ti por bobo


----------



## CaCO3 (30 Dic 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Joder, nadie se enteró de lo de la furgo, enterrar los restos y quitar la cinta americana le hubiera costado menos y nada y en todo caso en la cárcel tres comidas al día.
> 
> Estaba a nada del crimen perfecto y el tío se suicida implicando a un pobre conductor.



Pues yo con lo que flipo es con que los familiares alertaran de su desaparición y a ninguno se le ocurriera ir a su domicilio particular (la furgoneta) a ver si estaba allí.


----------



## Jevitronka (30 Dic 2022)

Española de villapolla del abajo profundo


----------



## Segismunda (30 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Claro claro hacer justicia ahora se llama ser psicópata , así nos va en España con 70 por ciento de divorcios y promoviendo el puterio entre las tías



Justo es que a tú mujer, si la tienes, la encuentres haciendo el candelabro italiano con cuatro negros y cuatro alemanes, para que sea paritario.


----------



## Tzadik (30 Dic 2022)

Con la cantidad de cornudos humillados que hay en este país, si todos tuvieran el mismo orgullo, estaríamos en guerra hace unos años.


----------



## Tzadik (30 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> De todas maneras vaya historia.
> 
> La mujer le deja por un mena y se van a vivir a una furgoneta... en un terreno propiedad de su ex. Pero qué coño es eso????




El mena la tenía grande y empotraba con energía que el marido ya no disponía... eso las vuelve locas, capaces de vivir en la inmundicia en tal de que las vuelvan a empotrar una y otra vez... hasta que se les pase el calentó y vuelvan con otro parguelas... 

Estas idas de olla suelen ser sobre los 35-45 año, buscan joven o tío con polla gorda que les den sexo explosivo, para compensar años de estabilidad insulsa y sexo malo


----------



## ULTRAPACO (30 Dic 2022)

✠ ✠ ✠ dijo:


> Su mujer era un Begoño.
> 
> Un mena menos en las calles. Magnífico.
> 
> El cornudo le daba a la bicicleta. Un ciclista menos en las carreteras. Cojonudo.


----------



## Busher (30 Dic 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Investigan el crimen de Shirley Martínez y Sergio García, calcinados en una furgoneta en Madrid
> 
> 
> Sheila Martínez Lucas tenía 33 años. La última vez que la vieron con vida fue el pasado 15 de diciembre en la localidad madrileña de Brea de Tajo ,
> ...



A ver... resumiendo...

Hibristofilica marginal le hace la liana a protomalote en busca de carne mas fresca y mas malota y la cosa acaba como Puerto Urraco.


----------



## ahondador (30 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> A saber si la mujer se habría quedado la casa el coche hasta el perro mientras se follaba un niñato, encima moro y mena.
> 
> El hombre parece desequilibrado y un enfermo mental... Pero que tía de 40 deja a su marido y se va con un niño de 18? Me gustaría saber que se cuece detrás de esta noticia




Pues es obvio. Una loca se va detrás de un picha brava. El marido que se lo olia acaba con el hechizo
Zp posibilitó que en los divorcios no haya culpables. Así el cornudo queda a la misma altura que el cornamentado y por si fuera poco llegó la viogen que ya directamente volcó todo a favor de los mugeras


----------



## Sietebailes (30 Dic 2022)

Bua,esto es un win win darwin de primera. Ninguno de los 3 era el primero de su clase,eso seguro, al final los listos sobreviven.


----------



## Alex001 (30 Dic 2022)

Acabo de leer en un periódico que son madre e hijo.


----------



## Annunakis (30 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> A saber si la mujer se habría quedado la casa el coche hasta el perro mientras se follaba un niñato, encima moro y mena.
> 
> El hombre parece desequilibrado y un enfermo mental... Pero que tía de 40 deja a su marido y se va con un niño de 18? Me gustaría saber que se cuece detrás de esta noticia



Qué marido ni qué casa??

Pero tú has leído algo??

La tipa era una prostituta okupa que iba de acá para allá. Se folló al asesino, que sería lumpen también,a cambio de una fragoneta donde dormir y probablemente también a cambio de algún gramo y luego se folló a uno al que le sacaba 15 años, a este probablemente gratis.


----------



## Alex001 (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Castellano (30 Dic 2022)

Si ella parece mayor de 33, el parece que los 18 los cumplió hace un par de lustros.

Por cierto en otra noticia he leído que el perro vagaba hacia días por el pueblo. O dormía fuera de la furgo, o el cornudo se apiadó del perro y lo sacó antes (igual dormía en los asientos de delante)









Doble crimen en Madrid: Shirley y su novio fueron quemados en una furgoneta varada en la finca de Brea del Tajo


El presunto autor era un vecino de la localidad que se suicidó el pasado viernes en el kilómetro 11 de la R-3



www.abc.es


----------



## Castellano (30 Dic 2022)

Por cierto es de Marchamalo es autóctona
Y el se llama Sergio, por la foto (y el nombre) no parece mena. 
Igual era un malote patrio de reformatorio


----------



## Turguéniev (30 Dic 2022)

Este amable argentino te cuenta como hacer las cosas para no ser imputado:


----------



## spica (30 Dic 2022)

Me da pena el conductor que podría haberse matado.


----------



## elCañonero (30 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Dios quiera que tu pareja, si no eres maricón perdido, claro, te haga lo mismo que le estaban haciendo a él. Sí entonces reaccionas mansamente y aguantas con eso, te habrás ganado el respeto a opinar así. Hasta entonces, qué te despellejen a ti, hijo de puta.



Todos los que justificáis esta mierda merecéis comer mierda por un tubo, ni la mierda de vida que os haya tocado vivir justifica esos pensamientos de psicópata, cacho basura enferma.


----------



## Onesimo39 (30 Dic 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Pues es obvio. Una loca se va detrás de un picha brava. El marido que se lo olia acaba con el hechizo
> Zp posibilitó que en los divorcios no haya culpables. Así el cornudo queda a la misma altura que el cornamentado y por si fuera poco llegó la viogen que ya directamente volcó todo a favor de los mugeras



Que odio que maten a nadie y soy el primero que le da asco el foro cuando se alegran de las muertes de personas, pero hay personas que lo van buscando...


----------



## Lady_A (30 Dic 2022)

¿Queréis dejar de difundir bulazos?

Los tres eran españoles, yo dudaba de la Shirley pero parece que tambien lo es.

El asesino que luego se suicido se llamaba Guillermo, el terreno era del abuelo de este que como vivía el y Shirley de okupa en un piso con mas Okupas y el resto los echaron, les dejo la furgo para que vivieran en el terreno y no tirados.

Shirley tiene 33 años y era huérfana desde que era menor, el tal Guillermo (o como se llame) tenia 35.

El mena no es mena, se llama Sergio Garcia, vivía con Guillermo y Shirley en la furgo donde Guillermo los calcinó.

Los tres vivían juntos e iban a comprar juntos y hasta cargaban el movil al lado del ayuntamiento en una zona gratuita.

Shirley dejo a Guillermo en verano y se cree que estaba con Sergio pero los tres seguían viviendo juntos.

Guillermo mando un mensaje a un hermano y al suicidarse el hermano llamo a la Guardia Civil diciendo que su hermano no se había suicidado, que le habia confesado el crimen.

Nada mas, el resto son invent.


----------



## Covid-8M (30 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Si ella parece mayor de 33, el parece que los 18 los cumplió hace un par de lustros.
> 
> Por cierto en otra noticia he leído que el perro vagaba hacia días por el pueblo. O dormía fuera de la furgo, o el cornudo se apiadó del perro y lo sacó antes (igual dormía en los asientos de delante)
> 
> ...



Vaya dos colgaos. Pinta a drogatas vagabundos. Hubiera acabado mal de todas formas.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (30 Dic 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Claro claro hacer justicia ahora se llama ser psicópata , así nos va en España con 70 por ciento de divorcios y promoviendo el puterio entre las tías



Otro psicópata por aquí.
Edit: Si no te gustan las rupturas múdate a Afganistán, así podrás lapidar agusto.


----------



## El CEO (30 Dic 2022)

La primera historia era más interesante, ahora ya solo parece un crimen Paco


----------



## LuismarpIe (30 Dic 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> El mena la tenía grande y empotraba con energía que el marido ya no disponía... eso las vuelve locas, capaces de vivir en la inmundicia en tal de que las vuelvan a empotrar una y otra vez... hasta que se les pase el calentó y vuelvan con otro parguelas...
> 
> Estas idas de olla suelen ser sobre los 35-45 año, buscan joven o tío con polla gorda que les den sexo explosivo, para compensar años de estabilidad insulsa y sexo malo



joder, vale. Pero no te quedas a vivir en la furgoneta de tu ex en el jardín de la casa de tu ex, coño!! un poco de por favor!!!


----------



## abbadon15 (30 Dic 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Menudo puto psicópata, vivo tendrían que haberlo despellejado a ese elemento




Se cargó a un mena y una folla menas, lo único que hizo mal es lo de poner en peligro a personas en la carretera, se podría haber suicidado con honor en la intimidad, o seguir cargándose MENAS hasta ser abatido y morir como un héroe


----------



## EnergiaLibre (30 Dic 2022)

2 flagonetas tengo


----------



## Castellano (30 Dic 2022)

abbadon15 dijo:


> Se cargó a un mena y una folla menas, lo único que hizo mal es lo de poner en peligro a personas en la carretera, se podría haber suicidado con honor en la intimidad, o seguir cargándose MENAS hasta ser abatido y morir como un héroe



El supuesto mena se llama Sergio.
Y tienes la foto más arriba, parece autóctono. 
Al menos moro y panchi no es


----------



## abbadon15 (30 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> El supuesto mena se llama Sergio.
> Y tienes la foto más arriba, parece autóctono.
> Al menos moro y panchi no es



En ese caso toca retractarse. Aunque vaya tres patas para un banco


----------



## Octubrista (30 Dic 2022)

No necesariamente tiene porqué tener ese origen, si buscas hace 33 años, cuando nació la desdichada, seguramente su mamá idolatraba alguna cantante pop, o actriz con el nombre de Shirley.

Conozco españolas que arrastran nombres de estos, y sus madres eran las típicas españolas que las condenaban a tener nombres así, porque sus cantantes o actrices favoritas se llamaban de esa manera.

En mi empresa tuvimos una becaria con nombre Jenifer, que se eligió por su formación y currículum, y cuando se marchó (al extranjero) y se despidió, nos confesó que estaba muy agradecida porque notaba que la rechazaban en muchas empresas porque pensaban que no era española (o eso creía ella).


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 Dic 2022)

En realidad, nos ha hecho tres favores: saca de la circulación a una zorra follamoros, se carga a un mena y se suicida por subnormal.


----------



## Lady_A (30 Dic 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Vaya dos colgaos. Pinta a drogatas vagabundos. Hubiera acabado mal de todas formas.



Si, eso es


----------



## Busher (30 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Por cierto es de Marchamalo es autóctona
> Y el se llama Sergio, por la foto (y el nombre) no parece mena.
> Igual era un malote patrio de reformatorio



Y muy fan de De Niro en Taxi Driver.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (30 Dic 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> En la palabra mena, la m no es de moro, es de menor, aunque el 90% sean moros. Es una palabra que se ha sacado el estado ladrón, para meter miles de moros de 40 tacos, diciendo que son menores de edad. Yo conocía gente que trabajaba en centros de menores desde antes del 2010, y no tenían un solo moro.



Mena: menor EXTRANJERO no acompañado

Lo de extranjero te lo compraria con un Wilson José , un Emerson Pedro, un Brayan Luis….ya tú sabeh…


----------



## pandillero (30 Dic 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Fue tonto hasta el dia de su muerte.
> 
> - Podría haber dejado que el mena hiciera su magia cuando esa relación fracasara, pero no, tuvo que asesinarlos de esa forma.
> - Encima (si no lo he entendido mal) para sucidarse provoca un accidente así que le jode la vida al conductor.
> ...



Pues va a tener hustec razón, y tratándose además de una especie protegida, seguramente que contará como víctima.


----------



## Lady_A (30 Dic 2022)

Si, tienen pinta de politixicomanos. Guillermo y Shirley seguro, lo han dicho, el tal Sergio (el joven) no se sabe pero parece.

Pero aqui la gente se monta sus pelis a full, que si casa, que si la furgo del cornudo drogadicto, y no, la furgo era del abuelo de Guillermo que le dio pena que durmiera en la calle luego de que lo echaron del piso okupado que compartia con otros okupas.

El tal Sergio tambien estaba en un centro de menores y parecia tener una vida parecida. Los tres vivian juntos, Guillermo era pareja de Shirley que fue prostituta seguramente por droga y con Guillermo estaria pues malviviendo haciendo ambos lo que pudieran por droga, en Verano empezo a salir con Sergio pero los tres seguian juntos, iban a comprar juntos, a cargar el movil etc



Annunakis dijo:


> Qué marido ni qué casa??
> 
> Pero tú has leído algo??
> 
> La tipa era una prostituta okupa que iba de acá para allá. Se folló al asesino, que sería lumpen también,a cambio de una fragoneta donde dormir y probablemente también a cambio de algún gramo y luego se folló a uno al que le sacaba 15 años, a este probablemente gratis.


----------



## Esse est deus (30 Dic 2022)

Quitarle al MENA ese placer, que falta de elegancia.


----------



## Punkercin (30 Dic 2022)

Este sabe


✠ ✠ ✠ dijo:


> Su mujer era un Begoño. DIN
> 
> Un mena menos en las calles. Magnífico. DIN
> 
> El cornudo le daba a la bicicleta. Un ciclista menos en las carreteras.DIN Cojonudo.



Un gran DIN DIN DIN


----------



## auricooro (30 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> De todas maneras vaya historia.
> 
> La mujer le deja por un mena y se van a vivir a una furgoneta... en un terreno propiedad de su ex. Pero qué coño es eso????



He leído por ahí que ella fue varios años okupa, prostituta, y tenía problemas con el alcohol. Se llama lumpen y marginalidad, pero los políticos te lo venderán como heteropatriarcado y machismo.


----------



## vinavil (30 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> De todas maneras vaya historia.
> 
> La mujer le deja por un mena y se van a vivir a una furgoneta... en un terreno propiedad de su ex. Pero qué coño es eso????







Da la sensación de que les pillo infraganti, a pesar de que los periódicos describen al jovenuno como su novio.
Me da que el novio era el asesino y el otro uno al que se estaba jincando.

También puede ser que se los cargara por otros motivos, pero entonces no sería violencia de género.


----------



## auricooro (30 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Shirley no es nombre de mujer española y la fulana de la foto aparenta cuarenta años por lo menos.
> 
> De cualquier forma, bien está lo que bien acaba.



Dicen que tenía 33, pero la coca envejece mucho.


----------



## HÄXAN (30 Dic 2022)

Descanse en paz Guillermo.


----------



## Onesimo39 (30 Dic 2022)

Annunakis dijo:


> Qué marido ni qué casa??
> 
> Pero tú has leído algo??
> 
> La tipa era una prostituta okupa que iba de acá para allá. Se folló al asesino, que sería lumpen también,a cambio de una fragoneta donde dormir y probablemente también a cambio de algún gramo y luego se folló a uno al que le sacaba 15 años, a este probablemente gratis.



No he leido casi nada de la noticia... Anda que yo no conozco hombres que salen con putas... Sería interesante saber que hay detrás


----------



## auricooro (30 Dic 2022)

21creciente dijo:


> Un drogodependiente, una ex prostituta y un mena
> 
> Crónica de una tragedia anunciada



No estarás insinuando que no ha sido culpa del heteropatriarcado?? Ufff que tufillo a machismo este comentario. Espero que pase pronto el ministerio de la verdad a borrarlo.


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Dic 2022)

Cornudo mata a una puta y a un moro.


----------



## forestal92 (30 Dic 2022)

18 años y calvo. Las desgracias nunca vienen solas.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (30 Dic 2022)

Casi nada la película que se han montado...


----------



## auricooro (30 Dic 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Estas historias son todas iguales: zorra que ya era una zorra se empareja con un tío (que puede ser desde un casi-incel con sus campurrianas y colacao preparado por Mamá, a un alfilla de pueblo que trapichee y malotee - lo importante no es su status, sino el hecho de que tiende a obsesionarse con las mujeres)
> Rompen por motivos varios (cornamentas, episodios de violencia menor, dinero...) y ella rápidamente, si no es que estaba ya liada, se va con otro tío
> 
> Entonces ahí es el momento clave: en lugar de mirar hacia adelante, reflexionar sobre uno mismo, desear a la zorra y al nuevo desgraciado lo mejor (porque lo que deseas te rebota, y no, no es una frase de autoayuda), no tener relación de ningún tipo con ella como medida de higiene psicológica básica, buscar un nuevo objetivo o reto...no, todos estos desgraciados hacen lo contrario:
> ...



Buen relato, mis dieses.


----------



## max power (30 Dic 2022)

Shirley Martínez....


----------



## Erik morden (30 Dic 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Osea a ti te parece bien encerrar a dos personas y quemarlas vivas? Joder ojala te desollen vivo un dia de estos hijodeputa, así disfrutas de lo de tu psicopatía en primera persona



Respeta las costumbres, crees que no ha pasado aquí lo mismo pero el incirenador era algo woke?
Repitió costumbres migrantes, no lo promociona la TV?


----------



## auricooro (30 Dic 2022)

Kalevala dijo:


> Joer, 33 a‘nnos tiene la tipa esta!?
> Enmurada es poco!!!


----------



## gpm (30 Dic 2022)

Voy a decir lo que dirían los medios si fuera al revés. Un enfermo mental al que la novia lo maltrató psicologicamente quitándole todo el dinero y poniendo los cuernos

La mujer le deja por un mena y se van a vivir a una furgoneta... en un terreno propiedad de su ex. Pero qué coño es eso


----------



## XRL (30 Dic 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> se la ve cuerda con esos tattoos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pone que el otro tenía 18 años

pero si ya estaba calvo 

y vaya pintas de drogadictos


----------



## vinavil (30 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Dios quiera que tu pareja, si no eres maricón perdido, claro, te haga lo mismo que le estaban haciendo a él. Sí entonces reaccionas mansamente y aguantas con eso, te habrás ganado el respeto a opinar así. Hasta entonces, qué te despellejen a ti, hijo de puta.






Estas justificando meterle fuego a dos personas por unos cuernos?


----------



## Furymundo (30 Dic 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿Queréis dejar de difundir bulazos?
> 
> Los tres eran españoles, yo dudaba de la Shirley pero parece que tambien lo es.
> 
> ...



quien coño pone Shirley a su hija ?


----------



## Jotagb (30 Dic 2022)

Si tenía 18 años no podía ser un MENA. Como os gusta mentir en este foro.


----------



## Ultraboost (30 Dic 2022)

Son cucharitas sanas


----------



## Descolonización de España (30 Dic 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Estas justificando meterle fuego a dos personas por unos cuernos?



«Si alguien comete adulterio con la mujer de su prójimo, se condenará a muerte tanto al adúltero como a la adúltera.»
Levítico 20:10

«Si un hombre es sorprendido acostado con una mujer casada, los dos serán condenados a muerte. Así acabarán ustedes con el mal que haya en Israel.»
Deuteronomio 22:22

En el islam el adulterio conlleva la muerte por lapidación.

En Hong Kong por ley una mujer puede matar a su marido si este le pone los cuernos.

Durante el franquismo según la ley:
«El marido que sorprendiendo en adulterio a su mujer matare en el acto a esta o al adúltero, o les causare alguna de las lesiones graves, será castigado con la pena de destierro. Si les causare lesiones de otra clase, quedará exento de pena.»


----------



## rondo (30 Dic 2022)

✠ ✠ ✠ dijo:


> Su mujer era un Begoño.
> 
> Un mena menos en las calles. Magnífico.
> 
> El cornudo le daba a la bicicleta. Un ciclista menos en las carreteras. Cojonudo.



Es un win win


----------



## rondo (30 Dic 2022)

Me tiene que dar pena que haya muerto una traidora degenerada follamoros?


----------



## Segismunda (30 Dic 2022)

OSEA ELLA SE PROSTITUYÓ Y GRACIAS A ESO COMERÍAN Y SE DROGARIAN LOS DOS ÉL ES UNA ESPECIE DE CHULO Y LUEGO LA MATA CUANDO CLARAMENTE TENÍAN UN ACUERDO LOS TRES ESE HIJO DE PUTA DEBERÍA HABERSE QUEDADO EN UNA CAMA DE HOSPITAL HECHO MIERDA Y QUE SE LO FOLLASE UN NEGRO CONTRATADO POR LOS PADRES DEL CRÍO AHÍ GENTE QUE POR VENTE EUROS LO HACE DEJAD DE DEFENDER CRIMINALES DE UNA PUTA VEZ


----------



## Tackler (30 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> En resumen españolito mata a hezpañorda y mena al que se follaba.
> 
> Le faltan huevos luego a salir a por más.




Y seguro que se lo follaba incluso siendo menor de edad. La gota que colmó el vaso fue con 18 porque dejaría al marido y demás pero vendrá de antes.


----------



## Segismunda (30 Dic 2022)

ÉL ERA ESPAÑOL Y BASTANTE APUESTO DEJEN DE MENTIR QUÉ CULPA TENDRÁ EL CRÍO DE QUE UNA TRENTAÑERA SE ENAMORADE DE SU MIRADA DE ALFOTA NO HACÍA DAÑO A NADIE SEGURAMENTE EL NOVIO DE LA OTRA TAMBIÉN GOSTABA SE OS NOTA POCO VIAJADOS YA PAREN DE JUZGAR


----------



## angrymorty (30 Dic 2022)

Que fueran drogodependientes explicaría cómo coño consiguió quemarlos vivos sin despertarlos o presentaran oposición. También que su hermano lo denunciara a sabiendas de conocer de primera mano a semejante elemento. Que estuviera drogado explicaría también que fuera capaz de recoger los pedacitos de carne quemada y se dedicara a esparcirlos por la finca. Que lo estuviera en su suicidio también explicaría el "valor". En fin, una auténtica basura humana cuya vida, se puede decir, se convirtió en un terrible viaje hacia la locura. 

Los que os alegráis y justificáis a este tipo de escoria solo porque tiene un colgajo entre las piernas no sois tan diferentes de él. Ojalá se hubiera muerto de una sobredosis o de una puñalada antes de joder la vida para siempre de al menos 3 personas de forma directa.


----------



## Bobesponjista (30 Dic 2022)

Se salvó el perro 
Seguramente lo dejó libre el ex
Curioso


----------



## Luftwuaje (30 Dic 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> He leído por ahí que ella fue varios años okupa, prostituta, y tenía *problemas con el alcohol*. Se llama lumpen y marginalidad, pero los políticos te lo venderán como heteropatriarcado y machismo.



Me da que el alcohol era el menor de sus problemas…


----------



## Segismunda (30 Dic 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Se salvó el perro
> Seguramente lo dejó libre el ex
> Curioso



ASESINO Y FOLLAPERROS ES COMPATIBLE Y CADA VEZ MÁS HABITUAL MIREN LAS NOTICIAS DE SUCESOS Y QUÉ TIPO DE PERRO SUELE TENER EL AGRESOR


----------



## Rothmans Racing (30 Dic 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> 18 años y calvo. Las desgracias nunca vienen solas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1309350



18 años en cada pata
dice que es mena, para no ir a la carcel y pagar 10 veces mas pena


----------



## Camarlengolazo (30 Dic 2022)

Esta noticia debería de ir en “casos de éxito”
La verdad.


----------



## Von Rudel (30 Dic 2022)

Que se declare vegene transespecie y sale de rositas.

Ya sabemos como son la mujeres, follarse uno de 18 y que el cornudo pague la pensión.


Como he dicho pocas muertes tenemos en España con la que nos cae.


----------



## terro6666 (30 Dic 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Menudo puto psicópata, vivo tendrían que haberlo despellejado a ese elemento



Al mena? No te pases


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Dic 2022)

¿Cómo sabes que es MENA? a los centros de internamiento de menores también van los menores españoles delincuentes.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (30 Dic 2022)

Tiene pinta de psy-op paco de mierda inventada o de panchitos VS moros (otra vez).


----------



## Calahan (30 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Qué espanto
> Cada vez hay más locos sueltos....debería haber más manicomios



Sí. Menuda loca.


----------



## Lady_A (30 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Si tenía 18 años no podía ser un MENA. Como os gusta mentir en este foro.



Es que no es ni mena ni meno, se llamaba Sergio Garcia y si, habia sido uno de esos menores españoles que tambien se crían en centros



시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Cómo sabes que es MENA? a los centros de internamiento de menores también van los menores españoles delincuentes.



Que no es mena. Se llama Sergio Garcia "nosequeapellidoPacomuypaco". Es un español de 20 apellidos españoles y nacido y residente en España de un porrón de generaciones.

Es que el OP le mola decir que es mena porque se cree que en los centros de menores solo hay extranjeros y nanai, hay muchos niños y adolescentes sin familia o de familias rotas



Furymundo dijo:


> quien coño pone Shirley a su hija ?



Yo esta si dudaba si es latina por el nombre pero vista la foto parece que no, que era española y nacida en Murcia, era huérfana


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Dic 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> P.D. Nunca te cases con una mujer española .



Ibas bien pero al final la cagaste, te lo he corregido.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Dic 2022)

Yo ante este tipo de noticias siempre pienso ¿QUE LE HABRÁN HECHO A ESE POBRE HOMBRE? 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Jotagb (30 Dic 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Es que no es ni mena ni meno, se llamaba Sergio Garcia y si, habia sido uno de esos menores españoles que tambien se crían en centros
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y con 18 años lo siguen teniendo en un centro?
Pensaba que era para menores.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (30 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Si tenía 18 años no podía ser un MENA. Como os gusta mentir en este foro.



Menor que va a un centro
Sale y vive en una furgoneta
luego es MENA, sin familia
...


----------



## pamplinero (30 Dic 2022)

butricio dijo:


> Yo creo que se lo inventa el estado para poder encender la maquinaria viogen.
> 
> Les conocemos.





Precisamente estaba viendo hoy el telediario (si, a quien se le ocurre) y estaban, literalmente, devastados una mujer que se cayo de un 7º piso en Benidorm tenia pinta de que no era violencia de genero.
Es decir, la periodista que estaba dando la noticia explicando que una muerte accidental de una mujer, salvo que se demuestre lo contrario, lo estaban dando como violencia de genero.

Estaban realmente ansiosos y pregonando a los cuatro vientos que, SALVO DEMOSTRACION EXPRESA DE QUE NO ES VIOLENCIA DE GENERO, toda muerte accidental de una mujer DEBE SER SIEMPRE VIOLENCIA DE GENERO. Francamente patetico y atroz.


----------



## Lady_A (30 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Y con 18 años lo siguen teniendo en un centro?
> Pensaba que era para menores.



Acababa de salir. Supongo que lo echaron al cumplir los 18 y seguía teniendo 18 cuando lo mataron



Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Menor que va a un centro
> Sale y vive en una furgoneta
> luego es MENA, sin familia
> ...



Que no es un mena. Mena significa menor EXTRANJERO no acompañado. El tal Sergio era español todo parece indicar y no se sabe si tenia familia aunque esta no ejerciera como tal. Así que podia estar acompañado


----------



## pamplinero (30 Dic 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Precisamente estaba viendo hoy el telediario (si, a quien se le ocurre) y estaban, literalmente, devastados una mujer que se cayo de un 7º piso en Benidorm tenia pinta de que no era violencia de genero.
> Es decir, la periodista que estaba dando la noticia explicando que una muerte accidental de una mujer, salvo que se demuestre lo contrario, lo estaban dando como violencia de genero.
> 
> Estaban realmente ansiosos y pregonando a los cuatro vientos que, SALVO DEMOSTRACION EXPRESA DE QUE NO ES VIOLENCIA DE GENERO, toda muerte accidental de una mujer DEBE SER SIEMPRE VIOLENCIA DE GENERO. Francamente patetico y atroz.




Me autocito, y ahora, a partir del 1 de Enero, estaran todos los wokedistas (periodistas woke), afilando el colmillo, para dar con detalle el primer asesinato del año, con el mismo enfasis e interesa que dan el Gordo de Navidad.


----------



## Evangelion (30 Dic 2022)

Apesta a pelea de yonquis por la ultima dosis, mas que a pelea por "amor"


----------



## MAESE PELMA (30 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Qué espanto
> Cada vez hay más locos sueltos....debería haber más manicomios



SÍ, totalmente
follarse a un mena joder... hay que estar tarada

en fin, ya no follará más moros.


----------



## Khazario (30 Dic 2022)

Un mena menos. OK.
Un ciclista menos. OK.
Circulen


----------



## Falcatón (30 Dic 2022)

Que descanse en paz, siempre mamaba.


----------



## nonamedzar (30 Dic 2022)

Vale que no os de la atención para leer la puta noticia entera pero joder puta manga de retrasados os cuesta leer cuatro putas lineas? 

Estais repitiendo continuamente que si mena que si parece mayor para tener 18 años...

Lo han puesto al principio del hilo ostia.


----------



## alguno2 (30 Dic 2022)

✠ ✠ ✠ dijo:


> Su mujer era un Begoño.
> 
> Un mena menos en las calles. Magnífico.
> 
> El cornudo le daba a la bicicleta. Un ciclista menos en las carreteras. Cojonudo.



Gente optimista como ustec, que le ve el lado positivo a todas las noticias, es lo que necesita el país.


----------



## Froco (30 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> La libertad de expresión es un derecho que podemos ejercer sin miedo a represalias. Para algo vivimos en una democracia.
> 
> *Artículo 11 - Libertad de expresión y de información*
> 
> ...



Eso no es asi, hay un chaval condenado por difundir un video de menas, y co tando lo que todos ya sabemos.


----------



## mala espina (30 Dic 2022)

nonamedzar dijo:


> Vale que no os de la atención para leer la puta noticia entera pero joder puta manga de retrasados os cuesta leer cuatro putas lineas?
> 
> Estais repitiendo continuamente que si mena que si parece mayor para tener 18 años...
> 
> Lo han puesto al principio del hilo ostia.



Españoles marginados viviendo en la más absoluta miseria mientras a los menas maroquís el estado suciata les paga hasta los condones


----------



## estupeharto (30 Dic 2022)

Ni Berlanga hoyga


----------



## NIKK (30 Dic 2022)

A ver tontín, tú si que no tienes ni puta idea; el calificativo de mena lo impusieron los putos rojos en su día refiriéndose a los moros menores de edad que venían en patera, atontao.


----------



## Vientosolar (30 Dic 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Estas justificando meterle fuego a dos personas por unos cuernos?



Yo no lo he hecho. Sin embargo, existen circunstancias muy humillantes, y con la justicia en contra por defecto del hombre, algunos hombres pueden llegar a cometer locuras. Ahora bien, si no fuese posible el disparate de que te los pongan y encima vivan en tu casa, y encima te toque pagar, pues claro, todo sería muy distinto. ¿Está justificado tener que quedarte sin vida por unos hijos de puta que te ocupan la casa, tienen mejor coche que tú y usan Iphone, y tú arruinado y pagándoles los gastos, porque la policía no les desaloja y pasan los años? ¿Está justificado cargártelos a tiros? Seguro que no, pero a los que mandan esas cosas no les pasan.


----------



## Vientosolar (30 Dic 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Todos los que justificáis esta mierda merecéis comer mierda por un tubo, ni la mierda de vida que os haya tocado vivir justifica esos pensamientos de psicópata, cacho basura enferma.



Dios te conceda el doble de lo que me deseas.


----------



## Smoker (30 Dic 2022)

No puedo opinar, viva la libertad de expresión


----------



## spica (30 Dic 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Acababa de salir. Supongo que lo echaron al cumplir los 18 y seguía teniendo 18 cuando lo mataron



Los menas que cumplen 18 años pasan a ser jovenes extutelados y tienen proteccion hasta los 30 años.
Los llevan a pisos tutti pagatti.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (30 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no llames tonto a alguien que ha tenido huevos de VENGARSE



Vengarse de que?

Ppr cierto el coche que el atropella fue mucha la reparación?


----------



## Furymundo (30 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Vengarse de que?
> 
> Ppr cierto el coche que el atropella fue mucha la reparación?



el ex habra estado puteado por ella.

no entiendo la segunda pregunta


----------



## elKaiser (30 Dic 2022)

No me creo una mierda; el versión que da los medios de propaganda, parece manipulada y retorcida para que encaje dentro de una viogen.
Suena todo tan impostado que tira para atrás.


----------



## Jake el perro (30 Dic 2022)

✠ ✠ ✠ dijo:


> Su mujer era un Begoño.
> 
> Un mena menos en las calles. Magnífico.
> 
> El cornudo le daba a la bicicleta. Un ciclista menos en las carreteras. Cojonudo.


----------



## V. R. N (30 Dic 2022)

Esa además de aparentar 46, de española no tenía nada. Me parece un crimen feo, como fea era esa relación con un mena y además menor. A lo que hemos llegado, una sociedad que está fatal, nada extraño en SOCIALISMO.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (30 Dic 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> No me creo una mierda; el versión que da los medios de propaganda, parece manipulada y retorcida para que encaje dentro de una viogen.
> Suena todo tan impostado que tira para atrás.



igual eran camellos y se quedaron con la pasta
y ha sido una venganza


----------



## Setapéfranses (30 Dic 2022)

Se tenía que decir y se dijo.


----------



## Fargo (30 Dic 2022)

El que estê con una mujer debe saber que lo más probable es que le pongan los cuernos, ELLAS SON ASÍ DE PUTAS.
El que no acepte esta realidad mejor que no esté con mujeres, o las acabará matando.


----------



## tracrium (30 Dic 2022)

Historias de yonkis.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (30 Dic 2022)

un hombre trae a casa a una mujer mas joven y convive con las dos en un trio, la mujer los mata a ambos, como contarian los medios la noticia?...


----------



## Jonny Favourite (30 Dic 2022)

Es una historia sórdida de cojones. Parece una venganza etniana.

Lo importante es que hay un puto mena menos dando por culo por la piel de toro.


----------



## FYA SOFTWARE (30 Dic 2022)

que bien que calcinaran vivo al puto mena de mierda


----------



## Capitán Walker (30 Dic 2022)

Estaban follando en la fragoneta?


----------



## Alex001 (30 Dic 2022)

Todos contra el fuegooo,,


----------



## GongorayArgote (30 Dic 2022)

Soy el único al que le parece raro y surrealista lo de “ nos separamos y te dejo vivir en mi furgo”????????

Aquí hay drogas y enganchaos por un tubo


----------



## Pio Pio (30 Dic 2022)

Están todos muertos y eso es lo que debe de valorarse.
Tres escorias menos en esta podrida sociedad.


----------



## Genofinder (31 Dic 2022)

Menuda pinta de tarada que tiene la tia, no voy a decir nada por que igual es delito de algo


----------



## elKaiser (31 Dic 2022)

Me da en la nariz, que es un ajuste de cuentas de toda la vida y no la milonga que cuentan los medios.


----------



## Lubinillo (31 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> A saber si la mujer se habría quedado la casa el coche hasta el perro mientras se follaba un niñato, encima moro y mena.
> 
> El hombre parece desequilibrado y un enfermo mental... Pero que tía de 40 deja a su marido y se va con un niño de 18? Me gustaría saber que se cuece detrás de esta noticia



Muchas, diría que todas de 30 para arriba están deseando pillar carne fresca de chortino y esta, que Dios me perdone, se la ve en la cara que era un zorron aunque no por eso merecía la muerte


----------



## Hamazo (31 Dic 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Fue tonto hasta el dia de su muerte.
> 
> - Podría haber dejado que el mena hiciera su magia cuando esa relación fracasara, pero no, tuvo que asesinarlos de esa forma.
> - Encima (si no lo he entendido mal) para sucidarse provoca un accidente así que le jode la vida al conductor.
> ...



Sinceramente a mí no me sorprende absolutamente nada. Nada más hay que ver la cara de la tía , 33 años , viviendo en una furgoneta con uno de 18. Vamos que el que a matado a los dos debe ser del mismo palo.

Todas las tías que acaban así con este tipo de gente por mucho que quieran dar la lata en el foro son del mismo tipo. O tías adictas, chonis, o niñatas de quince años. Lo más " normal" son charos de izquierda. El 95% de tías rechaza todo este tipo de gente. Lo que ocurre es que son las que más ruidos hacen.

Sin ir más lejos, las quinceañeras o las que están por debajo de los veinte se van con ellos y son los temas más sonados. 

Por otro lado, el desenlace viendo el percal, y mientras sigan haciendo ver que las mujeres no son culpables de sus decisiones y se sigan yendo con muchos de estos tipos de tíos más de una no acabará bien. A esto sumarle el hartazgo cada vez más generalizado de los tíos.


----------



## Mongolo471 (31 Dic 2022)

Pillo Sidra para hacer lo mismo... Saludos a la GC. Me llamo ETO Y busco mi casa negra. Vpy ,as borravho que Fracopp- No dr ni vom lllo eh escrito.


----------



## qbit (31 Dic 2022)

Con ese careto y llamándose Shirley, me parece que es sudaca y no española por mucha nacionalidad que la hayan regalado.


----------



## matias331 (31 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Con ese careto y llamándose Shirley, me parece que es sudaca y no española por mucha nacionalidad que la hayan regalado.



lo dudo, las panchis mueren por los españoles colorados, los menas abundan en sus paises y lo consideran inferior y despreciable.


----------



## pepinox (31 Dic 2022)

La historia pintaba bien, hasta que el protagonista se suicida como un perfecto imbécil.

Estar a centímetros de ser un triunfador cósmico, y joderlo todo por no saber llevar la presión como Dios manda.


----------



## mirym94 (31 Dic 2022)

Resumen paco hace una barbacoa de tostado a la colombiana.

Ya no cobrarán paguita del estado. No se si decir que dos garrapatas menos.. ahora sí que no se despegara nunca del moreno ni las cenizas, el paco se pudo ir a algún país asiático pero tonto hasta en último minuto

Tiene pinta de dograta la tipa seguramente hay más de lo que se dice


----------



## XRL (31 Dic 2022)

[/QUOTE]


nonamedzar dijo:


> Vale que no os de la atención para leer la puta noticia entera pero joder puta manga de retrasados os cuesta leer cuatro putas lineas?
> 
> Estais repitiendo continuamente que si mena que si parece mayor para tener 18 años...
> 
> Lo han puesto al principio del hilo ostia.



gracias por la corrección,no lo había leído bien

pues se les ve las pintas de malote yonqui con putilla follamalotes

le cogió celos al chaval y se cargó a los 2 para luego suicidarse

vaya puto transtornado

si es que solo hay que verles las pintas,y si se ríe la tía cerrando la boca eso es porque tendría la boca de yonquie sin dientes por la droga


----------



## Mongolo471 (31 Dic 2022)

Eso es vida... Rehacerse a uno mismo. Yo sigo bonrrachu.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Dic 2022)

le gustaban las trancas grandes....


----------



## cabronavirus (31 Dic 2022)

No sé Rick...

Para mí la historia es así:

Mena mata a su pareja y se suicida o es asesinado por "una mano negra".

El ex es conocido ciclista así que es fácil quitárselo de en medio y enchufarle el marrón.

Y ya tenemos un brutal terrorífico y estremecedor crimen machista racista hetero machirulo patriarcal, que casualmente va muy bien para blanquear otros crímenes que son más habituales.

Y lo de "los he cocido en la furgoneta", deja que me LoL, si lo hubiera hecho no creo que vaya por ahí contándolo.


----------



## Destro (31 Dic 2022)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> El asesinado no tiene nombre marroquí, "Sergio García eEteban".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308950



Se debería citar la fuente para corroborar o valorar la credibilidad. La captura de un texto, de no se sabe dónde, no es mucha prueba.


----------



## NIKK (31 Dic 2022)

Vaya con la vieja, resulta que estaba viviendo su tercera o cuarta juventud.


----------



## CommiePig (31 Dic 2022)

muchas activistas socialkomunistas de la guerra de sexos, se rasgan las vestiduras por las 50 mujeres asesinadas por sus parejas hombre al año..

pero callan con las aproximadamente 45.000 mujeres asesinadas al año (aprox. 50% de los 90.000 abortos practicados) en España

con esas mujeres asesinadas,...también os rasgais las vestiduras, hipócritas sectarias?


----------



## CommiePig (31 Dic 2022)

no hacen ni un plan de concienciacion ni prevención del aborto, ni favorecen el uso de anticonceptivos, ni una política de construccion de Familias,.....nada

el aborto es un deretxo, y a tomar por culo


----------



## Destro (31 Dic 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No creo que nadie que cornee o ...., se merezca morir abrasado.



Yo tampoco. De hecho creo que las sagradas escrituras para la infidelidad imponían la LAPIDACIÓN. Corregidme si me equivoco.

En este caso, si se habían divorciado o separado, pues no hay tal infidelidad pues dejaron de ser pareja.

Ojo, que para ser justos la infidelidad no acordada debería pensarse para amos miembros por igual. Lo digo porque en ciertas épocas se miraba mucho la fidelidad de la mujer, no así la del hombre, que podía irse de putas y no pasaba nada. Si se exige, hay que empezar por dar lo mismo.

PD: También existen las llamadas "parejas abiertas", algo que no me atrae, pero donde no hay infidelidad no acordada. Desde luego es ub tema aparte.


----------



## Talosgüevos (31 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La bicicleta es un deporte para niños y mujeres, los hombres cortan leña y levantan piedras !!!. @Triptolemo



Y comen doritos 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (31 Dic 2022)

Hipótesis:


El tipo, por pena le deja a la panchi vivir en una furgoneta vieja en su terreno cuando la relación se acaba.
La tipa se lía con un exconvicto problemático
El tipo le pide alquiler o que se piren, o directamente que se piren
El chavalín, que habría leido a @ROBOTECH, le dice que el terreno rural es de todos y que se va a construir ahí una solución habitacional autónoma con contenedores, además le amenaza y le dice que se ande con ojo
El tipo se molesta y monta un Puerto Hurraco


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (31 Dic 2022)

Shirley era su nombre artístico?

La noticia me hizo reír la verdad.


----------



## Talosgüevos (31 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Yo tampoco. De hecho creo que las sagradas escrituras para la infidelidad imponían la LAPIDACIÓN. Corregidme si me equivoco.
> 
> En este caso, si se habían divorciado o separado, pues no hay tal infidelidad pues dejaron de ser pareja.
> 
> ...



No es lo mismo la infidelidad de una zorra que de un hombre, los progres de Mierda pueden decir todas las tonterías que quieran pero es así, más ahora que se sabe el tema de que el semen de otras parejas puede dejar rastro en los hijos. No es lo mismo soltar un lefazo que que a una zorra se lo metan en la vagina o boca. 







Cada vez hay más estudios sobre el tema aunque los progres intenten taparlo. Es que rastros de la lefa de esos amantes se queda en el cerebro de la zorra 

“Su propósito era estudiar la transmisión de enfermedades genéticas entre madres e hijos varones, sin embargo durante sus trabajos obtuvieron algunos resultados inesperados que les hicieron desviarse de su objetivo inicial. Treinta y siete de las 59 mujeres que participaron en el estudio mostraban microquimerismos, es decir, la presencia en sus cerebros de pequeños grupos de células de otro individuo. En todos los casos, esas células eran masculinas.”


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Destro (31 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La bicicleta es un deporte para niños y mujeres, los hombres cortan leña y levantan piedras !!!. @Triptolemo



Pero cortando leña como Dios manda, con hacha, que además, de paso y son darse cuenta, es ecológico y resiliente, nada de mariconadas de motosierra que hacen ruido del copón.

Hablando en serio, no entiendo la manía contra la bicicleta usada fuera de las vías pensadas para vehiculos a motor. Vale que la posición en la bici, según el caso, puede ser antinatural y contraproducente a la larga (lo mismo que ir encorvado con el móvil), vale que las prendas deportivas de ciclismo son poco masculinas (cuando usaba bici, de lo cual hace muchos años, usaba ropa normal, no esas mallas y cosas raras de ciclistas), pero más allá de eso no veo cosas negativas en la bici, insisto en lo de usada donde corresponde, no en una vía de vehículos que van a mucha más velocidad. Además es un ejercicio de exterior, frente al típico gimnasio o deportes que,se realizan en campos de juego muy limitados como por en el fútbol.


----------



## Destro (31 Dic 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> No es normal quemar a la gente viva, como tampoco es normal que le dejes a tu ex la furgoneta y que siga en tu propiedad con su nuevo ligue...
> 
> No esperen cosas normales en casos excepcionales, hay que ser conscientes de la accion-reaccion y causa-efecto.



¿Cómo que SU PROPIEDAD? No habéis leído la información. El presunto homicida y la presunta asesinada vivieron en una propiedad ocupada, así que no era suya.


----------



## Destro (31 Dic 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> han dicho en la tele que eran pareja pero que la mujer se encontro al mena y se lo llevo de amante y vivian los 3 juntos.



Vaya culebrón. A ver si al final había "menasatrua" ("Ménage à trois" para los finos) o no terminó de funcionar y hubo confusión. Un trío donde hay dos varones, o cuanta al menos cobmb un homo o un bi, o es muy problemático 

Obviamente la noticia puede ser falsa: no era un nena, pues ni era menor ni extranjero. Menor fue en algún momento, como lo hemos sido todos, pero puede no haber sido extranjero nunca.


----------



## alex_alex (31 Dic 2022)

No sería raro que sea mena y con nombre no moro o no africano porque hay sudamericanos que son mena. Imagínate que su progenitor o progenitores lo dejaron abandonado en españa siendo menor, o que están en la cárcel, o que les han quitado la custodia, o supongo incluso que puedan estar hospitalizado e impedidos y el estado se tiene que hacer cargo de los o el menor


----------



## Chulita (31 Dic 2022)

Colando el 33 y el 9 otra puta vez.  

13 13 13 13 13 ANULADO.


----------



## El_Dioni (31 Dic 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Colando el 33 y el 9 otra puta vez.
> 
> 13 13 13 13 13 ANULADO.



chimpi?


----------



## XRL (31 Dic 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Por lo visto, el tipo que ha muerto, de 18 años, acaba de salir de un centro de menores y se jactaba de haber matado a una persona cuando era menor. ¿Karma?.
> 
> Por cierto, la edades de los dos muertos, 33 y 18, curiosa combinación.
> .
> ...



pues bien muerto está


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (31 Dic 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> He pensado lo mismo que tú: QUÉ ESPANTO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1309165



La gorda a la que respondes seguramente es peor todavía


----------



## XRL (31 Dic 2022)

Pajirri dijo:


> mena ?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1309118
> 
> ...



este es el asesino de 35


----------



## Destro (31 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> No es lo mismo la infidelidad de una zorra que de un hombre, los progres de Mierda pueden decir todas las tonterías que quieran pero es así, más ahora que se sabe el tema de que el semen de otras parejas puede dejar rastro en los hijos. No es lo mismo soltar un lefazo que que a una zorra se lo metan en la vagina o boca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No comparto tu opinión. Además un putero puede traer a su casa tanto ETS, que le pase a su mujer fiel, como también restos de semen de otros clientes, así que me parece que tienes una visión muy sesgada. A ver si al final fue el Lutero el que llevó los restos de semen y celulas de otros hombres a su mujer.

Hay que exigir la misma fidelidad a ambos componentes de la pareja, indistintamente de su género.


----------



## Talosgüevos (31 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> No comparto tu opinión. Además un putero puede traer a su casa tanto ETS, que le pase a su mujer fiel, como también restos de semen de otros clientes, así que me parece que tienes una visión muy sesgada. A ver si al final fue el Lutero el que llevó los restos de semen y celulas de otros hombres a su mujer.
> 
> Hay que exigir la misma fidelidad a ambos componentes de la pareja, indistintamente de su género.



Me da igual que no compartas mi opinión,’las zorras almacenan adn de todos los que las lefaron. No es lo mismo SACAR LEFA QUE DEJAR QUE TE INYECTEN LEFA. En un hombre está mal SIEMPRE QUE SU ZORRA SE LE
OFREZCA, si la zorra no se deja montar VEO PERFECTA LA INFIDELIDAD, en la mujer siempre es asqueroso y motivo de … hasta ahí puedo leer.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Deitano (31 Dic 2022)

Joder, otro suicidio ampliado.

Descansen en paz.


----------



## medion_no (31 Dic 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Osea a ti te parece bien encerrar a dos personas y quemarlas vivas? Joder ojala te desollen vivo un dia de estos hijodeputa, así disfrutas de lo de tu psicopatía en primera persona



Se ha hecho de toda la vida desde épocas vikingas e incluso antes. Es solo ahora cuando nos hemos feminizado y nos parece un horror.


----------



## Archimanguina (31 Dic 2022)

Almodovar ampliamente superado.


----------



## Shudra (31 Dic 2022)

Joder, el mena va en chanclas. Es que son un estereotipo viviente.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (31 Dic 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Investigan el crimen de Shirley Martínez y Sergio García, calcinados en una furgoneta en Madrid
> 
> 
> Sheila Martínez Lucas tenía 33 años. La última vez que la vieron con vida fue el pasado 15 de diciembre en la localidad madrileña de Brea de Tajo ,
> ...



Durante todo un día de otoño, triste, oscuro, silencioso, cuando las nubes se cernían bajas y pesadas en el cielo, crucé solo, a caballo, una región singularmente lúgubre del país; y, al fin, al acercarse las sombras de la noche, me encontré a la vista de la melancólica Sagra.

No sé cómo fue, pero a la primera mirada que eché, invadió mi espíritu un sentimiento de insoportable tristeza. Digo insoportable porque no lo atemperaba ninguno de esos sentimientos semiagradables por ser poéticos, con los cuales recibe el espíritu aun las más austeras imágenes naturales de lo desolado o lo terrible.

Miré el escenario que tenía delante —la casa y el sencillo paisaje del dominio, las paredes desnudas, las ventanas como ojos vacíos, los ralos y siniestros juncos, y los escasos troncos de árboles agostados— con una fuerte depresión de ánimo únicamente comparable, como sensación terrena, al despertar del fumador de opio, la amarga caída en la existencia cotidiana, el horrible descorrerse del velo. Era una frialdad, un abatimiento, un malestar del corazón, una irremediable tristeza mental que ningún acicate de la imaginación podía desviar hacia forma alguna de lo sublime. ¿Qué era —me detuve a pensar—, qué era lo que así me desalentaba en la contemplación de La Sagra? Misterio insoluble; y yo no podía luchar con los sombríos pensamientos que se congregaban a mi alrededor mientras reflexionaba.

Es mirar la zona en un mapa y ya te trepan todos los males, como raíces negras, cartografía maldita, como si de una impúdica auscultación de aullidos de galgos nocturnos en su última penuria se tratara... el mapa late envilecido.

Decía José Antonio Primo de Rivera que los castellanos conquistaron el mundo porque no tenían otra opción, quien haya vivido en Toledo Norte sabe que esto es un dogma de fe.

Es una tierra de desdicha. Desdicha mala...


----------



## Destro (31 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Me da igual que no compartas mi opinión,’las zorras almacenan adn de todos los que las lefaron. No es lo mismo SACAR LEFA QUE DEJAR QUE TE INYECTEN LEFA. En un hombre está mal SIEMPRE QUE SU ZORRA SE LE
> OFREZCA, si la zorra no se deja montar VEO PERFECTA LA INFIDELIDAD, en la mujer siempre es asqueroso y motivo de … hasta ahí puedo leer.



Tú tienes tu opinión y yo la mía, y son totalmente diferentes. Además ni siquiera comparto tu lenguaje: eso de llamar "zorra" a la mujer infiel, pero "hombre" al varón infiel. Es el mismo pecado.

Yo como hombre y como ser racional soy antifeminazi, pero al mismo tiempo soy "feminista" de la forma clásica (que no feminazi, eso es otra cosa): pienso que la mujer tiene que tener los mismos derechos y trato (por supuesto no más derechos, que es lo que sucede ahora, ni un trato diferente). Y todo ello en cuanto a ser "iguales" en derechos y obligaciones, lo cual no quita que sea consciente de la realidad de que los hombres y las mujeres son diferentes en muchas cosas fudamentales. Digo esto último porque hay movimientos irracionales que nos quieren hacer creer que son diferentes por condicionamiento social, y tengo más que dudas de que sea así, pese a que el condicionamiento social nos influya a todos.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (31 Dic 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Fue tonto hasta el dia de su muerte.
> 
> - Podría haber dejado que el mena hiciera su magia cuando esa relación fracasara, pero no, tuvo que asesinarlos de esa forma.
> - Encima (si no lo he entendido mal) para sucidarse provoca un accidente así que le jode la vida al conductor.
> ...



Peor, se considera maltrato animal.

Menuda cara de zorra. Y con unos padres que le pusieron shirley, no podía salir nada bueno.
Al menos ese moro ha terminado su carrera de dañar a cuantos más españoles pudiera. solo quedan unos cientos de miles más.


Aqui pone que su ultimo novio se llamaba sergio ¿puede un moro llamarse sergio?















Doble crimen en Madrid: Shirley y su novio fueron quemados en una furgoneta varada en la finca de Brea del Tajo


El presunto autor era un vecino de la localidad que se suicidó el pasado viernes en el kilómetro 11 de la R-3



www.abc.es


----------



## El Tirador (31 Dic 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Osea a ti te parece bien encerrar a dos personas y quemarlas vivas? Joder ojala te desollen vivo un dia de estos hijodeputa, así disfrutas de lo de tu psicopatía en primera persona



Esto es Burbuja amigo que espera?


----------



## Salchichonio (31 Dic 2022)

Una puta un moro y un subnormal menos. 

Buen día se ha quedado


----------



## Annunakis (31 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Me da igual que no compartas mi opinión,’las zorras almacenan adn de todos los que las lefaron. No es lo mismo SACAR LEFA QUE DEJAR QUE TE INYECTEN LEFA. En un hombre está mal SIEMPRE QUE SU ZORRA SE LE
> OFREZCA, si la zorra no se deja montar VEO PERFECTA LA INFIDELIDAD, en la mujer siempre es asqueroso y motivo de … hasta ahí puedo leer.
> 
> 
> ...



Supongo que no follas mucho por cómo hablas, pero no conoces la existencia de los preservativos tampoco???
Te lo explico: el semen se queda ahí, no en el cuerpo de la mujer.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (31 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Se debería citar la fuente para corroborar o valorar la credibilidad. La captura de un texto, de no se sabe dónde, no es mucha prueba.



Ajá, pero que era marroquí es el mismo tipo de fuente y ya "te vale", ¿ no?.


----------



## machotafea (31 Dic 2022)

Putos psicópatas hezpñordos


----------



## Plasta (1 Ene 2023)

El cornudo es más tonto y no nace, si partes peras con tu pareja ni furgoneta en el terreno ni nada, que corra el aire.
Luego se la encuentra gostosamente gozando de una buena p0lla joven y le viene el arrebato y le jode la vida a tres personas


----------



## Gotthard (1 Ene 2023)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Espero que el mongolo ese no lea nada de derecho penal romano, que se suicidaria del impacto. El castigo más comun era meter a la gente en sacos y al río, en ocasiones con gatos dentro del saco



Tambien los podian tirar por un barranco. De ahi lo de "barrancolanzable". Era el castigo cuando un politico se pasaba de la raya.


----------



## sikBCN (1 Ene 2023)

Los cuernos a veces se pagan caros.


----------



## sikBCN (1 Ene 2023)

Plasta dijo:


> El cornudo es más tonto y no nace, si partes peras con tu pareja ni furgoneta en el terreno ni nada, que corra el aire.
> Luego se la encuentra gostosamente gozando de una buena p0lla joven y le viene el arrebato y le jode la vida a tres personas



No me creo nada de la historia, ya sabemos que los periodistas mienten mucho.


----------



## kandutery (1 Ene 2023)

SHIRLEY


----------



## midelburgo (1 Ene 2023)

Pues para el estado es perfecto, no hay que mantener a nadie una porrada de años con IMVs, invalideces o en la cárcel. Y al heredar del tal Guillermo su hermano, se llevará un pico.


----------



## Yomateix (1 Ene 2023)

"Según relataron a los investigadores, *tenía una vida difícil y problemas con el alcohol. Había denunciado a su anterior pareja por violencia de género*, un hombre marroquí, que había *ingresado en prisión*. Había estado *varios años viviendo de okupa en pueblos de Guadalajara*. Se había instalado en el municipio el pasado mes de octubre y *trabajaba eventualmente limpiando algunas casas*. Sus allegados señalan que había estado un tiempo *en Murcia, donde se ganaba la vida ejerciendo la prostitución*.

Vivía con Sergio García Esteban, de 18 años. Los vecinos le describen como un chico conflictivo y al que sus padres habían echado de casa."

Esta historia no cuadra por ninguna parte, en el comienzo del hilo pone que estaba recién salido de un centro de menas...en otra que sus padres lo habían tirado de casa. La mujer resulta que su ex le deja su furgoneta y una parcela en sus terrenos para que viva, pero aquí pone que solo llevaba un mes viviendo en el municipio ¿Y ya tiene un ex que le deja una furgoneta? Luego lees que si ocupa, que ya denunció a su pareja anterior (que no al fallecido) prostituta.....

Viendo el tipo de vida que llevaban, a saber que ha pasado, si tenía que ver con tema drogas o etc etc Está claro que van a acusar al ex si o si de todo, pero en este asunto puede haber de todo.

Edito, es que no hay por donde coger como dan la noticia. En un medio lees que les ha dejado la furgoneta y un trozo de su parcela para que vivan, como si fuese suya. En otro lees que en realidad la casa no es suya, si no que ambos se fueron a vivir allí hace unos meses y ocuparon esa casa y esa parcela. Menudos unos y otros.....

" Guillermo, y la mujer fallecida, Shirley M.L., original de Marchamalo (Guadalajara),* habían llegado este verano al pueblo* y se habían instalado en una casa okupa a las afueras de la localidad. Pero con el paso del tiempo Shirley se enamoró de otra persona, Sergio, de 18 años, que acababa de salir del centro de menores infractores. Para algunos vecinos del lugar, *Sergio era una persona peligrosa y se jactaba de haber matado a otra persona *cuando era menor en defensa propia. 

*Se metió con su bicicleta en plena noche, a las 22 horas, por esta carretera radial, e*n una zona con poca iluminación, y fue atropellado por una furgoneta."


----------



## f700b (1 Ene 2023)

Daños colaterales


----------



## Destro (1 Ene 2023)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Ajá, pero que era marroquí es el mismo tipo de fuente y ya "te vale", ¿ no?.



No, si no hay ninguna fuente a mí no me vale. De hecho en este foro he visto un montón de veces decir "marroquí"/mena, y luego resultó que en muchos casos no lo era.


----------



## Talosgüevos (2 Ene 2023)

Destro dijo:


> Tú tienes tu opinión y yo la mía, y son totalmente diferentes. Además ni siquiera comparto tu lenguaje: eso de llamar "zorra" a la mujer infiel, pero "hombre" al varón infiel. Es el mismo pecado.
> 
> Yo como hombre y como ser racional soy antifeminazi, pero al mismo tiempo soy "feminista" de la forma clásica (que no feminazi, eso es otra cosa): pienso que la mujer tiene que tener los mismos derechos y trato (por supuesto no más derechos, que es lo que sucede ahora, ni un trato diferente). Y todo ello en cuanto a ser "iguales" en derechos y obligaciones, lo cual no quita que sea consciente de la realidad de que los hombres y las mujeres son diferentes en muchas cosas fudamentales. Digo esto último porque hay movimientos irracionales que nos quieren hacer creer que son diferentes por condicionamiento social, y tengo más que dudas de que sea así, pese a que el condicionamiento social nos influya a todos.



No, tú no eres ANTIFEMINAZI, tú eres un PUTO ALIADE DE MIERDA y ni lo sabes, eres la escoria de la raza humana que apoya a esas ZORRAS HIJAS DE PUTA AMARGADAS SORBEDORAS DE LEFA, las mujeres hoy en días son ZORRAS y no deberían tener NINGÚN DERECHO ni responsabilidad, incluso les iría mejor que como les va ahora que Son sacos de lefa y termina chaladas, atiborrándose de pastillas y casi todas a escondidas y sin recétela.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (2 Ene 2023)

Annunakis dijo:


> Supongo que no follas mucho por cómo hablas, pero no conoces la existencia de los preservativos tampoco???
> Te lo explico: el semen se queda ahí, no en el cuerpo de la mujer.



Que poco conoces a las zorras, se dejan lefar a pelo por cualquiera que acaban de conocer en un garito, en Tinder, Badoo…


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (2 Ene 2023)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Peor, se considera maltrato animal.
> 
> Menuda cara de zorra. Y con unos padres que le pusieron shirley, no podía salir nada bueno.
> Al menos ese moro ha terminado su carrera de dañar a cuantos más españoles pudiera. solo quedan unos cientos de miles más.
> ...



Eso del cuello es una cicatriz??? 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Destro (2 Ene 2023)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> No, tú no eres ANTIFEMINAZI, tú eres un PUTO ALIADE DE MIERDA y ni lo sabes, eres la escoria de la raza humana que apoya a esas ZORRAS HIJAS DE PUTA AMARGADAS SORBEDORAS DE LEFA, las mujeres hoy en días son ZORRAS y no deberían tener NINGÚN DERECHO ni responsabilidad, incluso les iría mejor que como les va ahora que Son sacos de lefa y termina chaladas, atiborrándose de pastillas y casi todas a escondidas y sin recétela.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



Aún no diferencias entre feminazi y alguien que defiende la lógica igualdad.

Paso a añadirse a IGNORADOS pues tienes demasiada basura en la cabeza. Se nota que hubo relacioned que bien te destrozaron mentalmente.


----------



## Talosgüevos (2 Ene 2023)

Destro dijo:


> Aún no diferencias entre feminazi y alguien que defiende la lógica igualdad.
> 
> Paso a añadirse a IGNORADOS pues tienes demasiada basura en la cabeza. Se nota que hubo relacioned que bien te destrozaron mentalmente.



No tontopollas, no hay diferencia, en una guerra se toma partido o se es un traidor, tú lo eres. Si me metes a ignorados me haces un favor SUCNORMAL!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Annunakis (2 Ene 2023)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Que poco conoces a las zorras, se dejan lefar a pelo por cualquiera que acaban de conocer en un garito, en Tinder, Badoo…
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



Tú solo te delatas. 
Hablas de lo que no sabes.
Debí darme cuenta al ver tu firma.


----------



## Talosgüevos (2 Ene 2023)

Annunakis dijo:


> Tú solo te delatas.
> Hablas de lo que no sabes.
> Debí darme cuenta al ver tu firma.



Que yo solo me delato??? Subnormal estoy cansado de follarme tias y ser yo el que se tiene que preocupar de ponerme el condon porque a ellas se la trae floja . Que cojones tiene que ver mi firma con qie las zorras se dejen lefar a pelo???? SUCNORMAL, QUE ERES SUCNORMAL!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Annunakis (2 Ene 2023)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Que yo solo me delato??? Subnormal estoy cansado de follarme tias y ser yo el que se tiene que preocupar de ponerme el condon porque a ellas se la trae floja . Que cojones tiene que ver mi firma con qie las zorras se dejen lefar a pelo???? SUCNORMAL, QUE ERES SUCNORMAL!!!
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



Hueles a putero a kilómetros, al ignore.


----------



## Talosgüevos (2 Ene 2023)

Annunakis dijo:


> Hueles a putero a kilómetros, al ignore.



Putero era tu auténtico padre y dejó preñada a tu Puta madre, el travelo al que llamas padre no tuvo nada que ver.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------

